# ...kommt jetzt TwinCAT-3?



## Cassandra (17 Mai 2011)

Hier bei TIA geht es ja ganz interessant zu. Warum gibt es um TwinCAT-3 keine ähnliche Diskussion? 

Sind die Beckhoff- Jünger mit ihrem Werkzeug voll zufrieden?
Glaubt niemand an die Einführung im 4. Quartal 2011? Wie viele Quartale hat ein Jahr?

Gibt es bereits Erfahrungen mit einer Beta-Versionen von TwinCAT-3? 
Wie stark leidet die Performance unter den vielen Erweiterungen?
Können alte Projekt mit TwinCAT-3 gewartet werden, oder ist dann parallel TwinCAT-2 notwendig?
Ist TwinCAT-3 auch binnen 5 Minuten installiert?
Ist für TwinCAT-3 eine neue Hardware notwendig?
Sind die Mängel der Target-Visu in TwinCAT-3 behoben?
Welche neuen Tücken haben sich ergeben?
 …

Habt Ihr auch noch ein paar Fragen? Dann haut rein Jungs... :twisted:

LG Cassandra
 _____________________
PS: Wer viel Zeit sparen will muss das nicht alles lesen.
Hier gibt es eine kurze Zusammenfassung...


----------



## bike (17 Mai 2011)

Cassandra schrieb:


> [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Sind die Beckhoff- Jünger mit ihrem Werkzeug voll zufrieden?[/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Glaubt niemand an die Einführung im 4. Quartal 2011? Wie viele Quartale hat ein Jahr?[/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]



Das liegt vermutlich daran, dass die Abhängigkeit von Beckhoff nicht so schlimm ist wie bei BigS. 
Die Anzahl der Maschinen mit Beckhoff im Verhältnis zu BigS ist eben gering.

Also an die Einführung in 2011 glauben ist die eine Seite, doch den Nutzen für die Neuerungen habe ich und auch andere noch? nicht verstanden.


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Mai 2011)

den nutzen sehe ich sehr wohl, es kann halt das übliche und halt noch viel
mehr, was über den 0815 Hausaufgaben Programmierer hinausgeht.

Ich sage immer Beckhoff ist wenigstens so Ehrlich und sagt wir sind noch
nicht soweit, bitte wartet noch einen Augenblick. Andere Liefern Teilweise 
einfach nur aus.


----------



## gloeru (17 Mai 2011)

War gerade letzte Woche bei den Jungs von Beckhoff (Schweiz). Sie sagten mir, dass bereits bei einigen ausgewählten Firmen die Beta-Phase läuft. Unserer Hochschule wollten Sie jedoch keine Beta geben.
Ich finde dieses Vorgehen sehr serieus, sollen doch die testen, die dann auch eine ernstzunehmendes Feedback geben können.
Über den Nutzen kann man sich streiten, ich persönlich sehe jedoch viele Möglichkeiten OOP zu nutzen...
Zum Marktstart hörte man imemrwieder Herbst auf der Drives/IPC...


----------



## StructuredTrash (17 Mai 2011)

Ich glaube fest an die Markteinführung im 4. Quartal 3011.
Klar, solange das Ding nicht rundläuft, sollte es nicht auf den Markt kommen. Aber die nun schon mehrfachen Verschiebungen sind etwas peinlich. Gerade auch, weil die absehbare Einführung von TwinCat 3 ein wichtiger Grund war, mich vor 2 Jahren für Beckhoff zu entscheiden.


----------



## MasterOhh (17 Mai 2011)

Ich hatte mich auf der HMI mit einigen Beckhoff Mitarbeitern festgequatscht (und dadurch einige andere Firmen vom straffen Zeitplan streichen müssen ).
Mir wurde gesagt das gerade die Einbindung in das Visual Studio eine optionale Sache sei, die man halt dazu nehmen kann wenn man sie denn braucht. Zudem wurde mehrfach betont das die Zielgruppe für die OOP nicht die Automatisierer seinen die mal ein Semster Grundlagen C++ an der Hochschule hatten, sondern eher Fachfremde Leute die im Allg. wenig mit ST, AWL oder FUP anfangen können (Stichwort "Automation in Science").

Von mir aus sollen sie TwinCAT 3 fertig testen bis es nur noch einige wenige Mängel gibt und nicht so ein Bananenprodukt auf dem Markt werfen wie BigS. (bekomme immer noch Ausschlag wenn ich ans TIA 10.5 für die S1200 denke)

Ich glaube mal eine der großen Änderungen wird auch der Kostenpunkt sein. Mal eben die Demo von TwinCAT 3 laden und los, soll dann wohl nicht mehr möglich sein. Gerade weil Beckhoff uns ja in der Vergangenheit mit relativ laschen Lizenzmodellen verwöhnt hat (meiner Erfahrung nach jedenfalls) wird das vieleicht erstmal nicht auf viel Gegenliebe stoßen.


----------



## bike (17 Mai 2011)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Zudem wurde mehrfach betont das die Zielgruppe für die OOP nicht die Automatisierer seinen die mal ein Semster Grundlagen C++ an der Hochschule hatten, sondern eher Fachfremde Leute die im Allg. wenig mit ST, AWL oder FUP anfangen können (Stichwort "Automation in Science").



Genau an dieser Stelle sollte das Denken einsetzen.
In Hannover bekam ich ähnliche wachsweiche Aussagen.
Wer außer Automatisierer soll denn Automatisierung programmieren?
Seltsam ist für mich, dass OOP sich immer noch nicht in der Welt der Programmierung durchgesetzt hat. Sehr viel wird "normal" ohne Vererbung erfolgreich programmiert und das erstaunliche ist, es funktioniert.



MasterOhh schrieb:


> Ich glaube mal eine der großen Änderungen wird auch der Kostenpunkt sein. Mal eben die Demo von TwinCAT 3 laden und los, soll dann wohl nicht mehr möglich sein. Gerade weil Beckhoff uns ja in der Vergangenheit mit relativ laschen Lizenzmodellen verwöhnt hat (meiner Erfahrung nach jedenfalls) wird das vieleicht erstmal nicht auf viel Gegenliebe stoßen.


Gegenliebe? Wenn es das Geschäftsmodell so vorsieht, dann soll Beckhoff dies tun.
Da deren IPC inzwischen auch nicht mehr die Qualität und Zuverlässigkeit haben, ist es ihnen unbenommen, auch die Möglichkeit zum Test der Software zu beschneiden.

Neue Kunden werde so bestimmt nicht zu diesem Anbieter wechseln, denke ich.

Nix für ungut, doch das musste mal geschrieben werden.


bike


----------



## drfunfrock (17 Mai 2011)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Ich glaube mal eine der großen Änderungen wird auch der Kostenpunkt sein. Mal eben die Demo von TwinCAT 3 laden und los, soll dann wohl nicht mehr möglich sein. Gerade weil Beckhoff uns ja in der Vergangenheit mit relativ laschen Lizenzmodellen verwöhnt hat (meiner Erfahrung nach jedenfalls) wird das vieleicht erstmal nicht auf viel Gegenliebe stoßen.



Damit werden sie potentielle Kunden verlieren. Ich war damals begeistert, dass ich erstmal testen konnte.


----------



## MasterOhh (17 Mai 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Genau an dieser Stelle sollte das Denken einsetzen.
> In Hannover bekam ich ähnliche wachsweiche Aussagen.
> Wer außer Automatisierer soll denn Automatisierung programmieren?
> Seltsam ist für mich, dass OOP sich immer noch nicht in der Welt der Programmierung durchgesetzt hat. Sehr viel wird "normal" ohne Vererbung erfolgreich programmiert und das erstaunliche ist, es funktioniert.



Tja wenn der Blick am Tellerrand kleben bleibt....
Es gibt im wissenschaftlichen Bereich hunderte Anwendungen in den man mal etwas Hardware steuern oder einige Messreihen automatisieren möchte. Dafür sind kleinere Industriesteuerung vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis ideal. Diese werden dann aber von Physikern, Chemikern, Mechatronikern etc. eingesetzt, die sicher nicht für einen kleinen Versuchsstand extra einen Automatisierer beschäftigen wollen.



bike schrieb:


> Gegenliebe? Wenn es das Geschäftsmodell so vorsieht, dann soll Beckhoff dies tun.
> Da deren IPC inzwischen auch nicht mehr die Qualität und Zuverlässigkeit haben, ist es ihnen unbenommen, auch die Möglichkeit zum Test der Software zu beschneiden.
> 
> Neue Kunden werde so bestimmt nicht zu diesem Anbieter wechseln, denke ich.
> ...



Soll ja wohl Firmen in der Automatisierungsbranche geben die sich jedes einzelne Bit ihrer Software fürstlich entlohnen lassen und ihr Zeug trotzdem gut loswerden. Solange Beckhoff nicht unverschämt wird bei der Preisgestaltung sehe ich da keine großen Probleme. 



drfunfrock schrieb:


> Damit werden sie potentielle Kunden verlieren. Ich war damals begeistert, dass ich erstmal testen konnte.



Das war auch meine erste Frage auf der HMI. Ob es Demoversionen geben wird war da noch unklar, wenn ja dann ist aber schon sicher, das es dieses mal auch wirklich nur Demoversionen sein werden.....


----------



## bike (17 Mai 2011)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Tja wenn der Blick am Tellerrand kleben bleibt....
> Es gibt im wissenschaftlichen Bereich hunderte Anwendungen in den man mal etwas Hardware steuern oder einige Messreihen automatisieren möchte. Dafür sind kleinere Industriesteuerung vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis ideal. Diese werden dann aber von Physikern, Chemikern, Mechatronikern etc. eingesetzt, die sicher nicht für einen kleinen Versuchsstand extra einen Automatisierer beschäftigen wollen.



Das ist aber nicht die Welt der Automatisierung.



MasterOhh schrieb:


> Soll ja wohl Firmen in der Automatisierungsbranche geben die sich jedes einzelne Bit ihrer Software fürstlich entlohnen lassen und ihr Zeug trotzdem gut loswerden. Solange Beckhoff nicht unverschämt wird bei der Preisgestaltung sehe ich da keine großen Probleme.



Die Anzahl dieser Firmen wird immer kleiner.
Selbst GE-Fanuc hat in dieser Richtung einiges gemacht

Und nur zur Erklärung, der Tellerrand schaut für jeden anders aus, abhängig wie weit man über dem Tisch schauen kann.


bike


----------



## drfunfrock (17 Mai 2011)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Tja wenn der Blick am Tellerrand kleben bleibt....
> Es gibt im wissenschaftlichen Bereich hunderte Anwendungen in den man mal etwas Hardware steuern oder einige Messreihen automatisieren möchte. Dafür sind kleinere Industriesteuerung vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis ideal. Diese werden dann aber von Physikern, Chemikern, Mechatronikern etc. eingesetzt, die sicher nicht für einen kleinen Versuchsstand extra einen Automatisierer beschäftigen wollen.



Die brauchen auch keine Automatisierer im Sinne von Programmieren und die haben auch andere Probleme, weil nämlich viele Messgeräte nur auf GPIB und VISA ausgelegt sind und gerade der Mischbetrieb von Klemmen und Messgeräten nicht sonderlich elegant ist, wenn man auf RS232 zurückgreifen muss.


----------



## Dummy (18 Mai 2011)

Also man kann ja zu Beckhoff und TwinCAT stehen wie man will. Allerdings ist ser Schritt von TwinCAT 2 zu TwinCAT 3 ein anderer als es Siemens mit Step 7 vollzieht.

Während Siemens es mit "kleinen" Verbesserungen versucht und sich trotzdem scheinbar erstmal eine blutige Nase bei den Anwender holt, hat Beckhoff doch einige Neuerungen im Gepäck, die dem einen oder anderen Anwender hoffentlich helfen werden. 

Alleine die Multicore Unterstützung ist eine sehr anspruchsvolle und aus meiner Sicht sehr interessante Geschichte. Meine Vermutung ist, dass auch genau die Multicore Funktion zu den Verzögerungen der Auslieferung geführt hat.

Desweiteren ist die Erweiterung um OOP, C und C++ ein weiteres Hilfsmittel, dass der Anwender wählen kann aber nicht muss!!!!!
Die Anbindung an Matlab-Simulink wird sicherlich auch dem einen oderen Anderen freude bereiten, ohne vermutlich im Großenmaßstab angewdendet zu werden.

Im Falle von TwinCAT 3 lohnt sich also aus meiner Sicht das Warten. Vielleicht auch der Grund warum die Beckhoff-Anwender etwas ruhiger sind als die Siemens Leute.


----------



## IBFS (18 Mai 2011)

Dummy schrieb:


> Während Siemens es mit "kleinen" Verbesserungen versucht ....



Die komplette Neuprogrammierung einer SOFTWARE  TIA V11
die bislang mehrere hundert € gekostet hat nennst du "kleine" 
Änderungen. Ich muss mich schon sehr wundern.




Dummy schrieb:


> ... hat  Beckhoff doch einige Neuerungen im Gepäck, die dem einen oder anderen  Anwender hoffentlich helfen werden.



Ich habe auch schon einige CODESYS-Projekte gemacht. 
Mag die im Hintergrund liegende Technik auch nicht so schlecht sein,
aber das FRONTEND, also die Editoren finde ich alles andere als modern.

Frank


----------



## StructuredTrash (18 Mai 2011)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Zudem wurde mehrfach betont das die Zielgruppe für die OOP nicht die Automatisierer seinen die mal ein Semster Grundlagen C++ an der Hochschule hatten, sondern eher Fachfremde Leute die im Allg. wenig mit ST, AWL oder FUP anfangen können (Stichwort "Automation in Science").


Muss wohl eher "Zielgruppe für die Programmierung in C/C++" heissen. Die OOP ist doch Bestandteil von CodeSys V3 und wendet sich sehr wohl an Automatisierer.
Die Möglichkeit, Echtzeitmodule in C zu schreiben, sehe ich sowieso eher kritisch. Auch solche Module unterliegen der zyklischen Bearbeitung, Zugriffe auf globale Ressourcen wie z. B. die dynamische Speicherverwaltung sollte man sich also verkneifen. Hoffentlich wissen die fachfremden Leute das dann auch.


----------



## cybertracepda (18 Mai 2011)

Hallo IFBS !
Wieso bezeichnest du das Fontend (Editor) von Codesys (Beckhoff, Lenze, SEW) als nicht modern. Ich arbeite seit 1999 mit Beckhoff und Codesysderivaten und ich schmeisse die ganze S7 Umgebung auf den Müll, da kann man doch keine ordentliche Diagnose, Breakpoints und Traces machen. Das ist doch altertümlich.  
Ich spreche hier von der Codesys V2.3 und ich glaube, viele S7 Programmierer würden sich die Hände lecken, wenn sie das könnten, was Codesys 2.3 kann.
Von der V3.4 SP3 will ich gar nicht reden. Die hat zwar den Nachteil, dass der Start der Entwicklungsumgebung etwas länger dauert als bei V2.3, aber sonst ist das auch schon ganz zuverlässig. Ich hab ne Maschine damit seit Mitte 2008 laufen, hab eigentlich immer die Versionen nachgezogen (aus Neugier), hat zwar manchmal nach dem Versionsupdate neue kleine Bugs gegeben, aber das hast du bei allen Herstellern.
Ich finde es richtig, das Beckhoff mit der V3xx noch nachbesseert und testet, die neuen Möglichkeiten sind eben sehr vielfältig, die dieses Entwicklungswerkzeug bietet und die Laufzeitsysteme sollte dann auch eben reibunglos mit der Hardware, die Beckhoff anbietet, gut funktionieren.
Ausserdem bietet die Multicore option viele Möglichkeiten, Code gezielt auf  Cores zu verteilen und damit die neuen Prozessoren auszunützen und davon zu profitieren.


----------



## Dummy (18 Mai 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Die komplette Neuprogrammierung einer SOFTWARE TIA V11
> die bislang mehrere hundert € gekostet hat nennst du "kleine"
> Änderungen. Ich muss mich schon sehr wundern.
> 
> ...


 
Ok, ich muss zu geben, dass ich nur einen kleinen Einblick in das TIA-Portal hatte. Aber welche Funktionen sind denn dazu gekommen?
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Du mir da mal einen Einblick geben könntest.
Positive ist mir nur aufgefallen, dass endlich SCL im Standard dabei ist. Ansonsten habe ich viel Drag and drop gesehen. Für mich Augenwischerei.


----------



## bike (18 Mai 2011)

cybertracepda schrieb:


> Wieso bezeichnest du das Fontend (Editor) von Codesys (Beckhoff, Lenze, SEW) als nicht modern. Ich arbeite seit 1999 mit Beckhoff und Codesysderivaten und ich schmeisse die ganze S7 Umgebung auf den Müll, da kann man doch keine ordentliche Diagnose, Breakpoints und Traces machen. Das ist doch altertümlich.



Kann es sein, dass du Siemens nicht kennst?
Nur so kann ich deinen Kommentar sehen.
Die Diagnose von Siemens ist gut. 
Da müssen andere Lieferanten noch einiges tun.


bike


----------



## Dummy (18 Mai 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass du Siemens nicht kennst?
> Nur so kann ich deinen Kommentar sehen.
> Die Diagnose von Siemens ist gut.
> Da müssen andere Lieferanten noch einiges tun.
> ...


 
Also ich habe die Trace-Funktion in Step 7 immer sehr vermisst. 
Wir hatten dann immer diese kostenpflichtige Zusatz-Software.
Ich finde so etwas sollte standard sein, um schnelle Vorgänge analysieren und beobachten zu können.

Ist die Funktion jetzt in TIA dabei?


----------



## cybertracepda (18 Mai 2011)

Hallo bike !
Kennst du denn Codesys ??

ich kenne Siemens sehr wohl und hatte das Vergnügen schon, mal einige größere Sachen anzupacken. Viel zu umständlich, Pointer, Datenbausteine, InstanzDbs, Multiinstanzen, das brauchst du alles bei Codesys nicht und um die Zykluszeit braucht man sich auch meist keine Sorgen machen, mann kann hier schön strukturiert programmieren, auch in Ablaufsprache für Schrittketten, das kostet nichts extra und auch keine Resourcen.
Ich sage hier nur mal, versuch doch mal, in S7 in einer FB_Implementation in SCL oder AWL einen Breakpoint zu setzen und dann Schleifen oder nur einfache Anweisungen durchzusteppen, viel Vergnügen.
Oder schau mal die Lokalen Variablen direkt im FB an (als Monitioring) -> geht nicht, musst in den Instanz DB reinschauen und tem. variablen siehst du gleich gar nicht.

Das ist bei Codesys viel besser gelöst, im FB siehst du alles und im Programmteil, wo du denn FB instanzierst, kannst du im Monitoring auch sofort alle internen Variablen von dem instanzierten FB aufklappen, kurz und gut du siehst sofort alles und einfach und schnell.

Es ist natürlich viel Philosophie hinter allem, aber ich glaube schon, dass ich mit Codesys sicher doppelt so schnell bei der Entwicklung bin, da mir das System sehr viel abnimmt. 
Das wird noch viel besser mit V3.xx , hab auch schon damit einiges gemacht, iwrd bei jeder release besser.


----------



## bike (18 Mai 2011)

cybertracepda schrieb:


> Hallo bike !
> Kennst du denn Codesys ??
> 
> ich kenne Siemens sehr wohl und hatte das Vergnügen schon, mal einige größere Sachen anzupacken. Viel zu umständlich, Pointer, Datenbausteine, InstanzDbs, Multiinstanzen, das brauchst du alles bei Codesys nicht und um die Zykluszeit braucht man sich auch meist keine Sorgen machen, mann kann hier schön strukturiert programmieren, auch in Ablaufsprache für Schrittketten, das kostet nichts extra und auch keine Resourcen.
> ...



Also ich kann sehrwohl in einem FB das VKE bzw im Status Temp Variablen anschauen.

Mir fehlt zum Fehlersuchen bei Siemens eigentlich nichts. 
Es kann daran liegen, dass ich das System schon länger nutze und vermutlich die Philosophie von BigS verstanden habe.

Und ja, ich habe auch mit Codesys programmieren müssen, ebenso wie Fanuc,  Bosch-Rexroth und Heidenhain und Rockwell  und Beckhoff-Twincat und...

Es ist dann doch eigentlich sehr erstaunlich, dass Codesys sich in der Industrie nicht so richtig durchsetzt, wenn das doch so toll ist. 


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Mai 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Es ist dann doch eigentlich sehr erstaunlich, dass Codesys sich in der Industrie nicht so richtig durchsetzt, wenn das doch so toll ist.


 
Diese Auffassung kann ich nicht teilen, es kann ja sein das es in eurer
Branche nicht sehr verbreitet ist. Bei den Holzbearbeitungsmaschinen z.b. 
hat sich voll durchgesetzt, es gibt fast keinen Maschinenbauer der es
nicht einsetzt, außer wir....wir haben Siemens


----------



## gloeru (18 Mai 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Es ist dann doch eigentlich sehr erstaunlich, dass Codesys sich in der Industrie nicht so richtig durchsetzt, wenn das doch so toll ist.
> bike



Ohne auf die Glaubensfrage Siemens oder CoDeSys eingehen zu wollen:
Zeigt doch der Blick zurück, das sich gerade im informatisch/technischen Bereich selten das technisch Beste Produkt durchsetzte...

Entscheidend sind schlussendlich andere Faktoren wie Verfügbarkeit, Marketing, die öffentliche Meinung und behaupte mal, entsprechende "Beziehungen" zwischen Firmen...


----------



## bike (18 Mai 2011)

Das mit dem Durchsetzen mache ich an der Tatsache fest, dass ich Siemens PLC kenne, die seit mehr als 5 Jahren nicht einmal ausgeschaltet wurden und fehlerfrei funktionieren.
Das habe ich mit den Beckhoff noch nicht geschafft, da gab es immer wieder CPU Probleme, die erst mit einem Power OFF behoben werden konnten.

Für mich ist das kein Glaubenskrieg, ich entwickle für die Kunden und die bekommen, was sie wollen.



bike


----------



## IBFS (18 Mai 2011)

Vor allem würde mich interessieren, wie ihr mit dem Umstand
klar kommt, dass immer nur eine PLC im Projekt sein kann ...
von der grafischen Darstellung etwaiger Vernetzungen ganz
zu schweigen.

Für einzelne Maschinen geht das ja noch, ich habe auch gerade
eine ECKELMANN-PLC  mit V2.3 am Wickel, aber im Anlagenbau
gehts das doch garnicht mehr ohne NetPro (um mal den Siemens-
Terminus zu verwenden)

Ich kann euch genügend Screenshot von Codesys-PLC-Eigenschaften
zeigen, wo man haufenweise irgendwas einstellen kann, aber es wird
nirgens erklärt was der jeweilge Wert bedeutet. Die Taste F1 wird nur
stiefmütterlich verwendet.

Dieser Teilweise Blindflug ohne echte Hilfe mittels Dokumnentation oder
Kontexthilfe ist für mich der Hauptgrund, warum ich gerade die Hardware-
konfiguration nicht leiden kann. Das reine Programmieren in ST ist 
Handwerk und damit habe ich in soweit kein Problem (also mit ST).
Vom AWL-Äquvivalent mit den tollen LD und ST Befehlen (blöde IEC)
will ich da garnicht reden. "S" "R" "=" etc. lesen sich einfach viel 
schneller im Überfliegen der Programmzeilen.

Frank


----------



## StructuredTrash (18 Mai 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Bei den Holzbearbeitungsmaschinen z.b.
> hat sich voll durchgesetzt, es gibt fast keinen Maschinenbauer der es
> nicht einsetzt, außer wir....wir haben Siemens


Das liegt wohl daran, dass diese Industrie bei uns in OWL sehr stark vertreten ist, und Beckhoff in seinen Ursprungszeiten auch vor allem darauf abzielte. Ausserdem werden wir ja nicht nur von Beckhoff aus Süden, sondern auch von Wago aus Norden beschossen, da gibt es kein Entrinnen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Mai 2011)

StructuredTrash schrieb:


> Das liegt wohl daran, dass diese Industrie bei uns in OWL sehr stark vertreten ist, und Beckhoff in seinen Ursprungszeiten auch vor allem darauf abzielte. Ausserdem werden wir ja nicht nur von Beckhoff aus Süden, sondern auch von Wago aus Norden beschossen, da gibt es kein Entrinnen.



Der gute Hans B. hatte ja auch unter anderen, seine Anfänge in der Holzindustrie!


----------



## Dummy (18 Mai 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Das mit dem Durchsetzen mache ich an der Tatsache fest, dass ich Siemens PLC kenne, die seit mehr als 5 Jahren nicht einmal ausgeschaltet wurden und fehlerfrei funktionieren.
> Das habe ich mit den Beckhoff noch nicht geschafft, da gab es immer wieder CPU Probleme, die erst mit einem Power OFF behoben werden konnten.
> 
> Für mich ist das kein Glaubenskrieg, ich entwickle für die Kunden und die bekommen, was sie wollen.
> ...



Ach herlich, was soll man mit solchen Beiträgen anfangen?
Sind Deine Erfahrungen wirklich das Maß aller Dinge?
Der Schwager des Freundes meines Kollegen hatte auch mal Probleme mit dem Produkt xy.......

Dazu immer wieder die Langspielplatte von deinen Kunden!
Es mag ja sein, dass die alle Siemens Fans sind und Ihr die glückliche Allianz der Siemens-Kunden seid. Doch muss es allen anderen auch so gehen?

Ich finde es schade, dass es hier wenig sachliche Diskussion gibt. Vieles von dem was Du sagst ist sehr subjektive und nicht nachprüfbar.

Was gefällt Dir denn nicht am Editor von TwinCAT?
Wo genau ist denn das Problem bei den Steuerungen von Beckhoff?
Welche hast Du eingesetzt?

Ich wäre Dir sehr dankbar für eine Antwort


----------



## Dummy (18 Mai 2011)

Ach ja, um neue Kunde muss sich Beckhoff keine Gedanken machen!

Sieher Umsatzentwicklung unter:

http://www.beckhoff.de/

Können sich so viele Leute täuschen?


----------



## MasterOhh (18 Mai 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Es ist dann doch eigentlich sehr erstaunlich, dass Codesys sich in der Industrie nicht so richtig durchsetzt, wenn das doch so toll ist.
> 
> 
> bike



Es gibt ja das Sprichwort "Was der Bauer nicht kennt, frisst er nicht." 
Das fängt ja schon an den Hochschulen und Berufsschulen an. BigS hat sich da sehr clever eingekauft. Und wenn selbst Laboringenieure nur mit einem Hersteller klar kommen, wie sollen sie da dem Automatisierernachwuchs ein breiteres Spektrum an Möglichkeiten aufzeigen?

Wir haben also Leute die nur Siemens können die aus der Ausbildung kommen, dementsprechen nur Siemens machen wollen. Wenn dann wirklich mal nen Quertreiber in die Firma kommt, wird dieser von der alteingesessenen Belegschaft klein gehalten, weil die kein Bock hat umzulernen. 

Dann kommen da noch Kunden dazu die auch nix anderes wollen, auch wenn das Andere 10x besser ist.... usw. usf.

War bei mir nicht anders, nur das ich als erstes mit Beckhoff gelernt habe. Als ich dann an der Hochschule das erste mal vor Step7 saß, dachte ich nur "Wollen die mich verarschen? Wie kann man denn mit sowas vernünftig arbeiten?" 


Vieleicht hat Beckhoff mit TwinCAT 3 auch desewegen diesen neuen Weg beschritten, weil die selber sehen, das man da auch mit besserer Technik schwer gegen den alten "Mief" (jetzt nicht böse gemeint) ankommt, weil immer noch Menschen die Entscheidung treffen was gekauft wird und diese doch sehr oft emotional entscheiden.
Deswegen werden jetzt neue Bereiche und Marktlücken gesucht, in denen sich noch kein Hersteller festgesetzt hat. Dafür muss man dann aber auch der neuen Zielgruppe entgegen kommen (Implementierung von C/C++).


Ich freue mich jedenfalls schon drauf die Möglichkeiten von TwinCAT auszuloten und wenn ich feststelle das ich sie nicht brauchen, dann nutze ich sie einfach nicht .......


----------



## marlob (18 Mai 2011)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Es gibt ja das Sprichwort "Was der Bauer nicht kennt, frisst er nicht."
> Das fängt ja schon an den Hochschulen und Berufsschulen an. BigS hat sich da sehr clever eingekauft. Und wenn selbst Laboringenieure nur mit einem Hersteller klar kommen, wie sollen sie da dem Automatisierernachwuchs ein breiteres Spektrum an Möglichkeiten aufzeigen?
> 
> Wir haben also Leute die nur Siemens können die aus der Ausbildung kommen, dementsprechen nur Siemens machen wollen. Wenn dann wirklich mal nen Quertreiber in die Firma kommt, wird dieser von der alteingesessenen Belegschaft klein gehalten, weil die kein Bock hat umzulernen.
> ...


Das kann man ja nicht unbedingt Siemens vorwerfen das die clever werbung machen in den Hochschulen.
Und das mit den 10x besser musst du mir mal bitte näher erklären.



MasterOhh schrieb:


> ...
> War bei mir nicht anders, nur das ich als erstes mit Beckhoff gelernt habe. Als ich dann an der Hochschule das erste mal vor Step7 saß, dachte ich nur "Wollen die mich verarschen? Wie kann man denn mit sowas vernünftig arbeiten?"
> ...


Wie du selber schon sagst, was man als erstes lernt findet man meist immer am besten...


----------



## marlob (18 Mai 2011)

Dummy schrieb:


> Ach ja, um neue Kunde muss sich Beckhoff keine Gedanken machen!
> 
> Sieher Umsatzentwicklung unter:
> 
> ...


Hast du da mal einen aktuellen Link direkt zur Umsatzentwicklung?
[EDIT]
Habe es jetzt auch gefunden, hatte erst nur einen Pressebericht von 2007 gesehen
[\EDIT]


----------



## IBFS (18 Mai 2011)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Vieleicht hat Beckhoff mit TwinCAT 3 auch desewegen diesen neuen Weg beschritten, ......



Beckhoff ist mit TwinCAT3 nur der Beifahrer von 3S, den die entwickeln die Basissoftware.
Beckhoff baut auf Basis von Codesys V3.X nur noch die spezielle Hardwarekonfiguration drumherum
und fügt die speziellen PC-Laufzeitumgebungen hinzu.

Das sollte man schon bei der Thematik nicht ganz vergessen.

Frank


----------



## marlob (18 Mai 2011)

Dummy schrieb:


> Ach ja, um neue Kunde muss sich Beckhoff keine Gedanken machen!
> 
> Sieher Umsatzentwicklung unter:
> 
> ...





marlob schrieb:


> Hast du da mal einen aktuellen Link direkt zur Umsatzentwicklung?
> [EDIT]
> Habe es jetzt auch gefunden, hatte erst nur einen Pressebericht von 2007 gesehen
> [\EDIT]


Die letzte Pressemitteilung die ich dazu gefunden habe war jetzt diese
http://www.beckhoff.de/default.asp?press/pr1910.htm
Da geht aber irgendwie nicht draus hervor das der Automatisierungszweig von Beckhoff so extrem gewachsen ist. Ausserdem erschliesst sich mir die Schlussfolgerung nicht was eine hoher Umsatz mit neuen Kunden von TwinCat (darum gehts schliesslich in diesem Thread) zu tun haben soll?


----------



## gloeru (18 Mai 2011)

*+46%*

"Bilanz 2010: Beckhoff Automation steigert Umsatz um 46 % auf 346 Mio. Euro"

siehe http://www.beckhoff.de/default.asp?press/pr1211.htm

+46% Umsatzsteigerung ist ein deutliches Zeichen, da könnt Ihr mir sagen was Ihr wollt


----------



## marlob (18 Mai 2011)

gloeru schrieb:


> ...
> 
> +46% Umsatzsteigerung ist ein deutliches Zeichen, da könnt Ihr mir sagen was Ihr wollt


Wofür ist das ein deutliches Zeichen? Das der Bereich alternative Energien eine starken Umsatzsteigerung hatte?
Zitat aus der Pressemitteilung


> ...Zu den aktuellen Wachstumstreibern gehören u. a. die alternativen  Energien, die bereits 20 % des Gesamtumsatzes von Beckhoff ausmachen...


----------



## StructuredTrash (18 Mai 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Beckhoff ist mit TwinCAT3 nur der Beifahrer von 3S, den die entwickeln die Basissoftware.
> Beckhoff baut auf Basis von Codesys V3.X nur noch die spezielle Hardwarekonfiguration drumherum
> und fügt die speziellen PC-Laufzeitumgebungen hinzu.


Kann man auch andersherum sehen, nämlich so, dass Beckhoff seinem Laufzeitsystem Editor und Compiler von 3S hinzufügt. Wobei das 3S-Häppchen in der Version 3 sicher um einiges grösser geworden ist. Ein OOP-Compiler mit später Bindung, der möglichst uneingeschränkt Online Changes erlauben soll, lässt sich wohl nicht kurzerhand mal aus dem Ärmel schütteln.


----------



## drfunfrock (19 Mai 2011)

Dummy schrieb:


> Ach ja, um neue Kunde muss sich Beckhoff keine Gedanken machen!
> 
> Sieher Umsatzentwicklung unter:
> 
> ...



Mein Gott, das spielt doch keine Rolle. Wir sind doch hier nicht auf Heise. 

Irgendetwas muss Beckhoff in der Vergangenheit richtig gemacht haben. Bei mir war es die "Demo"-Version, der Ethercat-Bus, das ST nicht extra bezahlt werden musste und die Möglichkeit Strukturen in ein Array zu packen, die wiederrum kleinere Arrays enthalten können. Ich hätte das Projekt nie genehmigt bekommen, hätte ich die Entwicklungsumgebung so vergolden müssen, wie bei Siemens. Wir haben dann ebend in schneller Folge diverse Hard- und Software bei Beckhoff gekauft. Die Debuggingmöglichkeiten waren übrigens nett, aber ab einer gewissen Projektgrösse nicht mehr wahrnehmbar, weil der PC zu ausgelastet war und es damals keine schnellere Hardware gab. Dafür hat dann 1 PC für die Anlage gereicht. Nur bei Änderungen hab ich jedesmal Blut und Wasser geschwitzt.


----------



## Cassandra (19 Mai 2011)

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]häää... um was ging es hier eigentlich?!? [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]    War ja klar, wie das hier Endet...[/FONT][/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Die Frage, ob Siemens, Beckhoff oder Co das „aller Beste“ ist, ist doch schon lange genug durchgekaut worden. :sb15:
[/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ich hatte eigentlich gehofft, dass ihr bereits nähere Informationen zu [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]TwinCAT-3 habt.[/FONT][/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]In den Hochglanzprospekten wird immer so ein Wirbel um[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif] die Integration/Anbindung an [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Visual-Studio,C/C++ und Matlab/Simulink gemacht. Mich würde aber viel mehr interessieren, wie sich die „Schwächen“ weiterentwickeln. [/FONT] 
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Besonders der Umgang mit *persistenten Variablen* und die sehr spartanische [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*Target-Visu* fallen mir da spontan ein. Gab es da nicht mal einen „Wunschzettel“?  [/FONT][/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Es gibt ja aktuell für jedes Problemchen eine vertretbare Lösung, aber wenn ich was verbessern dürfte - dort würde ich anfangen...[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]LG Cassandra
[/FONT][/FONT] 

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]PS: Weise Worte[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]

[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## IBFS (19 Mai 2011)

Wie wird denn nun ein Projekt mit mehreren PLCs in einem
Gesamtprojekt behandelt. Das interessiert mich wirklich.

btw.:  http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=332769&postcount=1

Frank


----------



## Dummy (19 Mai 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Wie wird denn nun ein Projekt mit mehreren PLCs in einem
> Gesamtprojekt behandelt. Das interessiert mich wirklich.
> 
> btw.: http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=332769&postcount=1
> ...


 
Hallo Frank,

wir haben mehrere Steuerungen in unseren Maschinen.
Es muss die Verbindung  in zwei Projekten eingerichtet und eventuell geändert werden. Kommt allerdings selten vor und ist nicht weiter schlimm.

Ich sehe in der getrennten Projektierung aber eher Vorteile, da auch unterschiedliche Kollegen die unterschiedlichen Teile bearbeiten. Es gibt im Sinne von Modularität eine klare Schnittstelle.

Wenn nur ein Kollege beide Projekte bearbeiten würde, hätte er doppelte arbeitet. Allerdings in einem vertretbaren Zeitraum (wenige minuten)

Gruß

dummy


----------



## thomas.nienstaedt (19 Mai 2011)

Habe gestern noch ein Gespräch mit einem Vertriebler gehabt und der sagte das zur Zeit der grösste Knackpunkt das bewusste Verteilen der Tasks auf die unterschiedlichen cores ist!

... man muss sich das mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen:
Der Anwender kann selbst entscheiden in welchem Kern was läuft und wie schnell !!!!:TOOL:

Muss natürlich auch funktionieren und darum lasst uns lieber etwas länger warten!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## drfunfrock (19 Mai 2011)

thomas.nienstaedt schrieb:


> Habe gestern noch ein Gespräch mit einem Vertriebler gehabt und der sagte das zur Zeit der grösste Knackpunkt das bewusste Verteilen der Tasks auf die unterschiedlichen cores ist!



Da kann man denn die Task für die Kommunikation (ADS, RS232, etc) vom Rest trennen, hoffe ich.  :TOOL:


----------



## IBFS (19 Mai 2011)

Dummy schrieb:


> Ich sehe in der getrennten Projektierung aber eher Vorteile, da auch unterschiedliche Kollegen die unterschiedlichen Teile bearbeiten. Es gibt im Sinne von Modularität eine klare Schnittstelle.



Dann hast du noch nie eine größere vernetzte Anlage gesehen.
Das ist je gerade der Grund meiner Verwunderung, den bei 
Allen Bradley oder SIE ist es völlig normal, das man mit Einzel-
projekten anfängt und diese dann auf der Bautelle zusammenfügt.
Das heißt, man hat zu Schluss Gesamtprojekte mit bis zu 20 SPSen,
wo ich dann als finaler Programmierer z.B. ein OPC-Datenanbindung o.ä.
machte. Das das in der 3S-Welt nicht gewünscht ist oder nicht gewünscht sein 
soll ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar.  

Es gibt nicht schöneres, als das man innerhalb eines Masterprojektes
den Zugriff auf alle SPSen und angeschlossene Geräte (incl. Routing) 
auf einen Schlag hat.

Vor allem gibt es dann in keinem Fall Versionsprobleme, den man sieht
nach dem Generieren der logischen Verbindungen sofort, welche SPS
man mit den geänderten Systemdaten beladen muss, denn diese wird
dann andersfarbig markiert.

Frank


----------



## bike (19 Mai 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Dann hast du noch nie eine größere vernetzte Anlage gesehen.



So sind eben die Anforderungen.
Ich sehe keinen Vorteil in verschiedenen Projekten das Programm für die Anlagen zu handeln.
Versionsverwaltung ist da noch schwerer als bei Siemens.
Es können doch verschiedene Entwickler an einem Projekt arbeiten, wenn das Projekt auf dem Server steht. So ist es zumindest bei Siemens

Na egal, vielleicht wird im Twincat3 dies auch möglich sein.


bike


----------



## zotos (19 Mai 2011)

@IBFS und bike:
  Euer Gelaber hat wenig bis gar nichts mit dem Topic zu tun. Da mach ich direkt mit ;o)

  Es ist schon traurig, dass sich Siemens keine besseren Technologie Evangelisten fürs SPS-Forum leistet. Wenn ich so was lese:


IBFS schrieb:


> ...
> Es gibt nicht schöneres, als das man innerhalb eines Masterprojektes
> den Zugriff auf alle SPSen und angeschlossene Geräte (incl. Routing)
> auf einen Schlag hat.
> ...





bike schrieb:


> ...
> Ich sehe keinen Vorteil in verschiedenen Projekten das Programm für die Anlagen zu handeln.
> Versionsverwaltung ist da noch schwerer als bei Siemens.
> Es können doch verschiedene Entwickler an einem Projekt arbeiten, wenn das Projekt auf dem Server steht.
> ...


 
  Stellt sich mir die Frage ob ihr bei solchen Projekten auf WinCC flexibel verzichtet. Und ob ihr das mit der leichteren Versionsverwahltung, wirklich ernst meint.

  Ich habe einen Kollegen der auch am liebsten alles in einem Projekt hat. Im Normalfall sind es etwa fünf 319er CPUs weinige NC-Achsen und ca. dreißig MP377. 
  Gezippt ergibt das was zwischen 500 und 800 MB dearchiviert sind es dann ca. 2,5GB. Meine Freude ist immer riesig wenn ich da nur eine winzige Änderung daran machen muss (darf).
  Projekt von der Ablage hohlen, entpacken, ändern, archivieren und wieder auf die Ablage kopieren dauert dann eben etwas länger. Der Leistungshunger von Step7 ist bei solchen Monsterprojekten auch nicht gerade gering. 

  Den vermeintlichen Vorteil bezogen auf die Versionsverwaltung sehe ich da auch nicht. Das wenn mehrere Leute an die Linie wollen und sich deshalb das Projekt teilen müssen auch noch als Vorteil zu verkaufen ist Prahlerei. Mangel performanten Server auf der Baustelle wurde das PG vom Kollegen für Projekt verwendet und dem ging wie Murphy es will genau an dem Tag der Akku leer. Projekt und Arbeit von zwei Kollegen auf einen Schlag futsch. Auch das schnelle Abstöpseln und an einen anderen Ecken der Anlage verschwinden ist für den Kollegen dann erstmal nicht drin.
  Step7 bietet doch diese tolle Funktion des Bausteinvergleichs. Wenn man so ein alle CPUs in einem Projekt Monster hat müsste man ja konsequenter weise nach dem dearchivieren alle CPUs einem Bausteinvergleich unterziehen und nicht nur die an der man gerade etwas ändern will.


----------



## bike (19 Mai 2011)

zotos schrieb:


> Es ist schon traurig, dass sich Siemens keine besseren Technologie Evangelisten fürs SPS-Forum leistet..




Es gut, dass du uns erklärst wie Projekte gemacht werden.
Wie wir bisher dies ohne deine hoch qualifizierten Hinweis konnten, grenzt an ein Wunder.

Wenn ihr Projekte macht und nicht für die notwendige Technik sorgt, dann kann BigS bestimmt nichts dafür.


bike


----------



## Dummy (19 Mai 2011)

Die Steuerungsphylosophie von Beckhoff setzt sehr stark auf eine zentrale Steuerung und nicht auf verteilte Steuerungen. Dies setzen sie konsequent in TwinCAT 3 um. 

Womit wir wieder bei der Multicore-Unterstützung wären. Wenn die erstmal sauber läuft kann man vermutlich die 20 verteilten PLC von Siemens auf einer Beckhoff-Steuerung laufen lassen. Die Modularisierung findet dann auf der Steuerungsebene statt. Ich persönlich finde diesen Ansatz absolut geil und freue mich sch darauf damit arbeiten zu können.

Wenn ich solch innovativen Dinge sehe, frage ich mich wirklich, warum ich mich bei Step 7 über SCL und das Scannen von Busteilnehmern freuen soll.
Wie lange gibt es die Funktion bei TwinCAT schon?


----------



## IBFS (19 Mai 2011)

zotos schrieb:


> @IBFS und bike:
> Euer Gelaber hat .....
> 
> Step7 bietet doch diese tolle Funktion des Bausteinvergleichs.



1. Im Gegensatz zu dir werde ich bei meinen Äußerung nicht persönlich.
Stelle dir mal vor ich würde schreiben Herr Z. ist ein Dummschwätzer
und schreibt selber kaum fundierte Beiträge. Das ist nicht mein Stil. 

2. Habe ich weiter oben schon genug Fragen gestellt, weil auch ich schon 
oft die Gelegenheit habe mit verschiedenen Codesys-Varianten zu arbeiten. 
Plausible Antworten sind dabei kaum gekommen.

3. Stelle ich auch manches in Frage, was SIEMENS macht. 
Gerade jetzt, wo die V5.5 so richtig gut funktioniert, müssen
wird jetzt den Geburtswehen von etwas ganz neuem zusehen.
Das natürlich die Effizienz der Programmierung der nächsten
Jahre davon abhängt, schaue ich da schon sehr genau hin. 

4. Speziell beim Bausteinvergleich bekommt man zumindest in der 
CodeSys V2.X nur angezeigt, das irgendwas verschieden ist und 
ob man dennoch laden will. Da wäre doch auch ein vernünftiger
ONLINE-OFFLINE-Vergleich ganz gut, oder habe ich da etwas übersehen.

5. Wenn mir etwas in der Arbeit mit einer Software fehlt, dann wird 
es doch erlaubt sein da nachzufragen. Ich versuche da schon 
weitestgehend konstruktiv mit solchen Fragen umzugehen.
Das betrifft sowohl 3S als auch BigS.
Dann schreibe ich dazu auch eine längere Erklärung und sage nicht
nur - das ist Schrott ... 

6. Es kann hier im Forum ja  nicht nur "Kurztextposter" und "Ja-Sager" geben. 
Manchmal überlege ich schon, ob ich mir die Zeit wirklich
nehmen soll, einem eine Frage zu beantworten oder einen Link
zu setzen. Wenn man manche Reaktion hier so mitbekommt, dann 
vergeht einem schon manchmal die Lust am Schreiben. 

Frank


----------



## PN/DP (20 Mai 2011)

zotos schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Kollegen der auch am liebsten alles in einem Projekt hat. Im Normalfall sind es etwa fünf 319er CPUs weinige NC-Achsen und ca. dreißig MP377.
> Gezippt ergibt das was zwischen 500 und 800 MB dearchiviert sind es dann ca. 2,5GB. Meine Freude ist immer riesig wenn ich da nur eine winzige Änderung daran machen muss (darf).


Gib Deinem Kollegen mal den Tipp: "Multiprojekt"

Harald


----------



## StructuredTrash (20 Mai 2011)

thomas.nienstaedt schrieb:


> Habe gestern noch ein Gespräch mit einem Vertriebler gehabt und der sagte das zur Zeit der grösste Knackpunkt das bewusste Verteilen der Tasks auf die unterschiedlichen cores ist!


Ich weiss nicht, was Beckhoff sich da vorgenommen hat. Aber bei einer zu feinstufigen Aufteilungsmöglichkeit kann der Overhead schnell grösser werden als der Nutzen. Mir persönlich würde es vollkommen ausreichen,  nur komplette Softwaregeräte auf bestimmte Cores legen zu können, also z. B je ein Core für PLC, NC und ADS.


----------



## drfunfrock (20 Mai 2011)

Apropo Versionsverwaltung: Bei Beckhoff ist es jetzt schon möglich Subversion einzusetzen. Nur die Kosten für das Interface sind IMHO etwas hoch.


----------



## Dummy (20 Mai 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> 1.
> 
> 2. Habe ich weiter oben schon genug Fragen gestellt, weil auch ich schon
> oft die Gelegenheit habe mit verschiedenen Codesys-Varianten zu arbeiten.
> ...


 
Hallo Frank,

ich bin den Thread jetzt noch einmal durchgegangen und Du hast genau eine Frage gestellt. Ich habe Dir geantwortet und Du hast nur eine polemische Antwort parat gehabt. Vielleicht solltest Du dich selbst mal hinterfragen. 

Von mir gestellte Fragen sind weder von Dir noch von Bike beantwortet worden! 

Ausserdem würde mich interessieren, was Du über das Konzept der zentralen Steuerung von Beckhoff denkst. Es ist ja praktisch eine weitere Antwort auf die Frage, wie Beckhoff mit verteilten Steuerungen umgeht.

Gruß

dummy


----------



## IBFS (20 Mai 2011)

Dummy schrieb:


> Ausserdem würde mich interessieren, was Du über das Konzept der zentralen Steuerung von Beckhoff denkst.



Ich erlebe es sehr oft, das mehrere Programmierer sogar an einer
überschaubaren Maschine parallel auf die gleiche CPU arbeiten.
Zuletzt haben wir nur deshalb ein CPU auf mehrere BECKHOFF-Instanzen
verteilen müssen, weil aus logistischen Gründen die Aufgabe in der
 gewünschten Zeit nicht zu schaffen gewesen wäre. Das Programmierer
im DreiSchichtSystem arbeiten ist dann doch nicht sinnvoll ;-)

Wenn es also möglich wäre (inoffiziell kann das SEW mit Codesys-
Methoden - ist aber nicht freigegeben) das mehrere Programmierer 
parallel an einer PLC arbeiten könnten, dann würde das für mich
schon einen großen Unterschied machen.

Das man solche Methoden bei kleineren Kleinserienmaschinen nicht
braucht, und das auch viele hier im Forum so eine Arbeitsweise nicht
kennen oder nicht wissen warum man sowass brauchen könnte, ändert
nichts daran, das ich mind. 10 Firmen nennen könnte, die mit mehreren
Programmieren auf jeweils der gleichen CPU jeweils unterschiedliche
Aggregate in Betrieb nehmen müssen. Es ist eben ein Unterschied
zwischen dem Maschinen- und Anlagenbau. Und gerade für letzteres
braucht man eben Multiprojekte oder Gesamtprojekte.   

Daher - von mir aus - Gesamtsteuerung, aber mit separaten, auch ggf.
unabhängig voneinander in STOP / RUN setzbaren COREs. Mit so einer
Variante könnte ich ganz anderes arbeiten.  

Frank


----------



## Dummy (20 Mai 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Ich erlebe es sehr oft, das mehrere Programmierer sogar an einer
> überschaubaren Maschine parallel auf die gleiche CPU arbeiten.
> Zuletzt haben wir nur deshalb ein CPU auf mehrere BECKHOFF-Instanzen
> verteilen müssen, weil aus logistischen Gründen die Aufgabe in der
> ...


 
Hall Frank,

das mehrere Programmierer an einer Maschine arbeiten müssen ist vollkommen klar. 

Von Beckhoff gibt es dafür den ENI-Server, der mit Visual Source Safe zusammenarbeite. Damit können auch mehrere Programmierer an einem Projekt arbeiten:
http://www.beckhoff.de/default.asp?start/default.htm

Warum man für die Inbetriebnahem ein Multiprojekt braucht ist mir nicht klar. Es kann sicherlich für die Inbetriebnahme der Netze hilfreich sein einen Gesamtblick auf dei Anlage/Maschine zu haben, allerdings ist dies doch nur ein kleiner Anteil an der Inbetriebnahme.

Wie gesagt, so wie ich TwinCAT 3 bisher verstanden habe, wird es sehr modular aufgebaut sein. Meine Erwartung ist, dass dann auch mehrere Programmierer an einem PLC parallel Module in den Betrieb nehmen können.
Ob dem dann so ist, werden wir hoffentlich bald sehen.

Hier ein bischen Propaganda :
http://download.beckhoff.com/download/press/2010/german/ComputerAutomation_042010.pdf


----------



## Voxe (20 Mai 2011)

*und Windows 7*

Erstmal Hallo an alle hier :TOOL:

Vielleicht mal zurück zum Thema. Ich denke es wird langsam Zeit das TwinCAT 3 auf den Markt kommt bzw. verfügbar wird. Also nicht mehr verschieben und verschieben, da an der 2.11 wohl nichts mehr gemacht wird, ausser eine Meldung zu generieren "läuft mit 64Bit nicht".

Früher kannte ich nur die Siemens S5, heute habe ich meist mit PC-Anwendungen und Robotern zu tun. Was bietet sich also für mich, für kleinere Projekte an, klar der Beckhoff auf einem PC.

Allerdings ist es heute schon schwer einen PC mit XP zu kaufen.
Die Ausnahme ist natürlich ein Industrie-PC mit einem OEM - Betriebssystem, (der kostet aber auch) und wie lange wird es das noch geben *ROFL*

Aber egal, ich muss mich nun damit beschäftigen mit Windows 7 zu arbeiten um ruhig in die Zukunft zu schauen. Nachdem ich die diversen Installationtricks durch habe, finde ich das das alles nix ist.

Also auf TwinCAT 3 warten, das geht doch nicht 

Gehört vielleicht nicht hier hin. Hat jemand schon etwas mit Windows 7 realisiert ??? 

Momentan lasse ich unter Windows 7 den XP-Mode laufen, finde aber das man eine solche Lösung nicht ernsthaft vertreten kann.

Mal schauen was passiert.

Gruß


----------



## Cassandra (22 Mai 2011)

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Hallo Jungs, [/FONT] 

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]das war sehr aufschlussreich. Ich habe viel gelernt. Zum Beispiel gibt es Leute, die mögen Beckhoff nicht besonders. Dann gibt es auch Leute die mögen Siemens nicht besonders. Es soll sogar Leute geben die mögen überhaupt nichts.[/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Wären es nicht über 50 Beiträge, hätte ich das Gefühl, dass die meisten genau so wenig von TwinCAT-3 wissen wie ich. [/FONT] 

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Dank Dummy gab es dann doch noch einen brauchbaren Link:
http://download.beckhoff.com/downloa...ion_042010.pdf [/FONT] 

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Das ist zwar eines der von mir nicht so geliebten Hochglanzprospekte, aber auf den wenigen Seiten wird das System doch anschaulich vorgestellt. Lassen wir uns überraschen.[/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]LG Cassandra [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## bike (22 Mai 2011)

Dummy schrieb:


> Von mir gestellte Fragen sind weder von Dir noch von Bike beantwortet worden!



Wenn jeder vor seiner Türe kehrt, hat jeder es vor seiner Türe sauber.




drfunfrock schrieb:


> Apropo Versionsverwaltung: Bei Beckhoff ist es jetzt schon möglich Subversion einzusetzen. Nur die Kosten für das Interface sind IMHO etwas hoch.



Das verwenden wir schon seit einigen Jahren bei Siemens, also nichts neues.

Der Grundgedanke von TwinCat und Codesys kommt nach meiner Meinung nicht aus der Welt der Automatisierung. 
Es waren Informatiker, die das Konzept von Automatisierung gesehen haben und dachten: wir machen es besser und anders.

Dann wurde losgelegt und ein neues und besseres? System entwickelt und vorgestellt. 
Und dann? Die Akzeptanz war und ist nicht gegeben, denn nicht alles was neu ist, ist besser.
Beim Betrachten von anderen PLC Systemen, die schon lange am Markt waren, hätte man nachdenken sollen, warum diese System so und nicht anders sind.
Denn das System von Siemens, Rockwell und Fanuc ist ähnlich.
Machen die alles falsch und nur Beckhoff/Codesys haben das Richtige?

Ist es nicht erstaunlich, dass hier nicht sachlich argumentiert wird, sondern mangels? fachlicher Argumente, persönlich angeschrieben wird?


bike


----------



## drfunfrock (22 Mai 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Der Grundgedanke von TwinCat und Codesys kommt nach meiner Meinung nicht aus der Welt der Automatisierung.
> Es waren Informatiker, die das Konzept von Automatisierung gesehen haben und dachten: wir machen es besser und anders.


Du bist ganz schön trollig. Wie wäre es denn, wenn du mal schreibst, was dein Grund für deine Meinung ist? 



bike schrieb:


> Dann wurde losgelegt und ein neues und besseres?


 *Glaubenskrieg start* Ja, Twincat ist um Welten besser, wie man an den Beschränkungen für SCL sieht   Da haben die "Informatiker" beim Standart IEC61131 wirklich gute Arbeit geleistet. Siemens ist eben nicht Standart. Hoffen wir, dass sich die Norm auch eines Tages bei Siemens durchsetzt. Vernünftig wäre es.


----------



## StructuredTrash (22 Mai 2011)

Cassandra schrieb:


> [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Wären es nicht über 50 Beiträge, hätte ich das Gefühl, dass die meisten genau so wenig von TwinCAT-3 wissen wie ich. [/FONT]


Den Eindruck kann man auch trotz über 50 Beiträgen bekommen. Die einzigen, die etwas dazu sagen könnten, sind wohl die derzeitigen Beta-Tester, und die sind vermutlich zum Schweigen verdonnert worden. In den Prospekten werden natürlich vor allem die Highlights beworben. Was TwinCat 3 für die Entwicklung von Brot- und Butter-Anwendungen bringt, wird man erst beurteilen können, wenn man selbst damit arbeiten kann.



bike schrieb:


> Der Grundgedanke von TwinCat und Codesys kommt nach meiner Meinung nicht aus der Welt der Automatisierung.
> Es waren Informatiker, die das Konzept von Automatisierung gesehen haben und dachten: wir machen es besser und anders.


Der Grundgedanke von TwinCat ist, PC-Technologie für Automationszwecke nutzbar zu machen, um von der preiswerten und leistungsfähigen Hardware zu profitieren. Der Grundgedanke von CodeSys ist, die IEC 61131 in eine konkrete Entwicklungsumgebung umzusetzen. Beide Ansätze verfolgen dabei auch den Einsatz von Softwarekonzepten aus der IT-Welt, was auch längst überfällig war. Die SPS ist schliesslich seit 20 Jahren ein Mikroprozessor- Rechner, und den möchte ich auch zur Lösung von Automationsaufgaben als solchen behandeln können.


----------



## bike (22 Mai 2011)

drfunfrock schrieb:


> *Glaubenskrieg start* Ja, Twincat ist um Welten besser, wie man an den Beschränkungen für SCL sieht   Da haben die "Informatiker" beim Standart IEC61131 wirklich gute Arbeit geleistet. Siemens ist eben nicht Standart. Hoffen wir, dass sich die Norm auch eines Tages bei Siemens durchsetzt. Vernünftig wäre es.



Danke für das tollig. 

Ich weiß, dass IEC nach deiner Meinung die Zukunft ist.
Warum aber die wirklich großen PLC Hersteller dies nicht umsetzen, bleibt dein Geheimnis. Damit mein ich nicht nur Siemens.
Informatik und Automation sind eben verschiedene Welten.

Wenn ich mit Beckhoff ein Bearbeitungszentrum entwickeln müsste und beim Werkzeugwechsel das Ding, wie schon öfter an anderer Stelle geschehen, sich aufhängt, wird es echt teuer.

Zu Glück bleibt mir dies erspart.


bike

P.S: unser Standard: www.duden.de


----------



## Dummy (22 Mai 2011)

Cassandra schrieb:


> [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Hallo Jungs, [/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]das war sehr aufschlussreich. Ich habe viel gelernt. Zum Beispiel gibt es Leute, die mögen Beckhoff nicht besonders. Dann gibt es auch Leute die mögen Siemens nicht besonders. Es soll sogar Leute geben die mögen überhaupt nichts.[/FONT]
> 
> ...



Hallo Cassandra,

ich fühle mich etwas schuldig, da ich wohl mit meinem ersten Beitrag den Stein ins rollen gebracht habe. Ich  verspreche hier mit, dass ich, sobald ich selber mit TwinCAT 3 gearbeitet habe, hier berichten werde. 

Es fällt allerdings manchmal schwer, bei dem einen oder anderen Beitrag die Finger still zu halten. Ich versuch es gerade mit einer Tasse Jogi-Tee und einer Problemkerze mit mir selber auszumachen .

LG

dummy


----------



## KGU (27 Mai 2011)

Auch ich habe mit sehr vielen Beckhoff Mitabreitern gesprochen:



MasterOhh schrieb:


> ...Zudem wurde mehrfach betont das die Zielgruppe für die OOP nicht die  Automatisierer seinen die mal ein Semster Grundlagen C++ an der  Hochschule hatten, sondern eher Fachfremde Leute die im Allg. wenig mit  ST, AWL oder FUP anfangen können (Stichwort "Automation in Science")...
> Mal eben die Demo von TwinCAT 3 laden und los, soll dann wohl nicht mehr möglich sein...


Es ist richtig, dass mit der Unterstützung von C++ neue Anwendungsbereiche (insbesondere auch für bestehende Kunden) erschlossen werden sollen. C++ ist schließlich die Standardsprache in Bereichen wie Bildverarbeitung ... Das die Zielgruppe für OOP nicht die Automatisierer sind ist falsch. Es sieht glaube ich jeder das Maschinen und Anlagen immer komplexer werden und dass man das Engineering mit OOP deutlich effizienter gestalten kann.

Es wird Demo-Versionen zum Testen geben.



StructuredTrash schrieb:


> Die Möglichkeit, Echtzeitmodule in C zu schreiben, sehe ich sowieso eher  kritisch. Auch solche Module unterliegen der zyklischen Bearbeitung,  Zugriffe auf globale Ressourcen wie z. B. die dynamische  Speicherverwaltung sollte man sich also verkneifen.


Die dynamische Speicherverwaltung wird sowohl in den Sprachen der 61131 als auch in C++ in gewissen Grenzen möglich sein.



IBFS schrieb:


> Beckhoff ist mit TwinCAT3 nur der Beifahrer von 3S, den die entwickeln die Basissoftware.
> Beckhoff baut auf Basis von Codesys V3.X nur noch die spezielle Hardwarekonfiguration drumherum
> und fügt die speziellen PC-Laufzeitumgebungen hinzu.





StructuredTrash schrieb:


> Wobei das 3S-Häppchen in der Version 3  sicher um einiges grösser geworden ist. Ein OOP-Compiler mit später  Bindung, der möglichst uneingeschränkt Online Changes erlauben soll,  lässt sich wohl nicht kurzerhand mal aus dem Ärmel schütteln.


Blödsinn: Der CoDeSys-Anteil gemessen am Gesamtsystem ist in Tc3 kleiner geworden. Mann verwendet "nur" noch die Editoren und den Compiler von 3S, der zugegebener Massen einen sehr ordentlichen Ansatz mit sich bringt. Bestreitet ja auch keiner das die Jungs von 3S ihr Handwerk verstehen. Das Ganze Framework, das Objekthändling ... ist alles Beckhoff und bringt sehr viele Vorteile mit sich (Beispiel: Source-Control: Während CoDeSys mit seinem ENI-Server die kleinste Schnittmenge von 3? Quellcodeverwaltungssystemen unterstützt, verwendet Beckhoff die Infrastruktur von VS2010 und untersützt somit alle Systeme die VS untersützt sobald die Unterstützung für diese in VS implementiert ist). Die Laufzeitumgebung ist ebenfalls leistungsfähiger (65000 Tasks, Multicore bis 256 Cores, modulare Runtime (Anzahl der Laufzeiten nur noch abhängig vom verwendeten Rechner)). Darüber hinaus kann man aus der SPS auch Module geschrieben in C++ oder Matlab heraus Aufrufen (oder umgekehrt) bzw. direkt Daten austauschen - alles made bei Beckhoff. Alles in allem ist der Beckhoff Ansatz für das Gesamtsystem durchgängiger.

Die Performance der Tc3 Laufzeit gegenüber der Tc2 LAufzeit ist ebenfalls gestiegen. 



IBFS schrieb:


> Wie wird denn nun ein Projekt mit mehreren PLCs in einem
> Gesamtprojekt behandelt. Das interessiert mich wirklich.


Ja, man kann in der Entwicklungsumgebung in einem Projekt mehrere "System Manager-Knoten" anlegen.


----------



## bike (27 Mai 2011)

KGU schrieb:


> Das die Zielgruppe für OOP nicht die Automatisierer sind ist falsch. Es sieht glaube ich jeder das Maschinen und Anlagen immer komplexer werden und dass man das Engineering mit OOP deutlich effizienter gestalten kann.



Nur dass niemand die Automatisierer gefragt hat.
Die Entwicklung geht an dem was heute state of the art ist weit vorbei und das darf nicht sein.
Es muss eine Entwicklung in line sein, die den Entwicklern das Leben erleichtert, aber auch die Instandhaltung nicht außen vor lässt und das geschieht.
Daher wird die OOP noch sehr lange warten bis es verwendet und akzeptiert wird.

Entwickelt weiter, der Markt wird es richten.


bike


----------



## KGU (27 Mai 2011)

bike schrieb:


> N.
> Daher wird die OOP noch sehr lange warten bis es verwendet und akzeptiert wird.


Vielleicht hast Du Kontakt zu den falschen Firmen. Es gibt so einige Firmen, die jetzt objekt orientiert Anlagen programmieren wollen.


----------



## bike (27 Mai 2011)

KGU schrieb:


> Vielleicht hast Du Kontakt zu den falschen Firmen. Es gibt so einige Firmen, die jetzt objekt orientiert Anlagen programmieren wollen.



Klar, ich habe die falschen Kontakte.
Ich programmiere nur Maschinen und Anlagen die gut und viel verkauft werden.


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Mai 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Klar, ich habe die falschen Kontakte.
> Ich programmiere nur Maschinen und Anlagen die gut und viel verkauft werden.
> 
> 
> bike



Tun wir das nicht alle


----------



## bike (27 Mai 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Tun wir das nicht alle



Ich hoffe und gönne es allen.  


bike


----------



## Voxe (27 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

egal was es neues geben wird, in diesem TwinCAT 3, wie oft wird es noch verschoben ????

Es wirkt aber wie der große Ami MS, der hatte da ein Vista herausgebracht. Kaum war es da, kam er selbst nicht mehr klar und kündigte Windows 7 an.

Aussen vor, bei Win7 gibt es Probleme mit TwinCAT 2.1...... 

Wird da was gemacht ? Oder warten wir alle auf TwinCAT 3. Warum ?

Gruß


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Mai 2011)

Ich hatte an einen Beckhoff Mitarbeiter die Frage gestellt, auf welche Ziel-
gruppe die Hochsprache in Twincat V3 sich richtet. Er sagte, das es nicht für
die Standard Programmierer gedacht ist, als Beispiel nannte er Airbus, dort
wurde der CNC Kern mit diesen Werkzeug entwickelt, da sie besondere Ansprüche
an die Präzisson hatten, die keine normale CNC liefern kann. Als zweites Beispiel,
würde sie auf den Asiatischen Markt abzielen, dort wären IEC Sprachen wie 
wir sie kennen in den Studiengängen kein Thema, dort würde eher eine Hochsprache
gelehrt und somit fühlen sie sich in Twincat gleich zu Hause. 

Ich bin überzeugt das dieses Werkzeug seinen Sinn macht, nur nich bei denen
die sich allen und jeden versperren und lieber mit Röhren oder Relais automatisieren.


----------



## Voxe (27 Mai 2011)

Was soll das denn werden, oder wie soll ich das verstehen ???

Sorry, aber ich nutze TwinCAT für die einfachen Sachen. Sollte da Intelligenz gefragt sein, mache ich das in einer Hochsprache und gebe die Daten per ADS an TwinCAT. Hat bisher immer gut funktioniert.

Wer macht denn Auftragsplanungen oder solche Sachen mit einer SPS ?

Gestern standen wir vor dem Abgrund, vielleicht sind wir morgen einen Schritt weiter.

Gruß


----------



## bike (27 Mai 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> als Beispiel nannte er Airbus, dort
> wurde der CNC Kern mit diesen Werkzeug entwickelt, da sie besondere Ansprüche
> an die Präzisson hatten, die keine normale CNC liefern kann.



Also unser Maschinen arbeiten bei Airbus und das ohne OOP, also kein echtes Argument, denn die Präzision kommt weniger von Objekten, sondern von der Mechanik.




Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Als zweites Beispiel,
> würde sie auf den Asiatischen Markt abzielen, dort wären IEC Sprachen wie
> wir sie kennen in den Studiengängen kein Thema, dort würde eher eine Hochsprache
> gelehrt und somit fühlen sie sich in Twincat gleich zu Hause.
> ...


Seltsam ist, dass Fanuc und Mitsubishi und Makino nichts in dieser Richtung entwickeln oder darüber nachdenken dies einzuführen.

Versperren tun wir uns eigentlich nur gegen Dinge die keinen Sinn machen.


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Mai 2011)

Die versuchen halt etwas neues, du kannst ja weiterarbeiten wie bisher.


----------



## KGU (27 Mai 2011)

Voxe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> egal was es neues geben wird, in diesem TwinCAT 3, wie oft wird es noch verschoben ????
> 
> ...


TwinCAT3 wird nicht nochmal verschoben. Es wird zur SPS/IPC/Drives released.

TwinCAT 2.11 läuft unter Win7. Welches Build setzt Du ein?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Mai 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Also unser Maschinen arbeiten bei Airbus und das ohne OOP, also kein echtes Argument, denn die Präzision kommt weniger von Objekten, sondern von der Mechanik.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anscheinend haben eure Maschinen für manche Anwendungen nicht gereicht,
deine Überheblichkeit erstaunt mich immer wieder.


----------



## Voxe (27 Mai 2011)

Hallo Helmut,

ich denke ich habe dich verstanden. Aber es kann doch nicht sein, das dieses TwinCAT 3 auf ewig verschoben wird um eine Goldkante zu erzeugen, die von Asiaten genutzt werden soll, aber es nicht tun. Die lachen uns doch aus und nutzen die Funktionen nicht, weil sie mit anderen Tools programmieren.

Gruß


----------



## Voxe (27 Mai 2011)

Hallo KGU, danke das du fragst.

Habe hier einThema gestartet, TwinCAT und Win7 64 Bit.

Da wurde darauf hingewiesen, das es keine 64Bit Runtime gibt, Build weiss ich gerade nicht, aber es ist schon komisch das eine Installation mit 2.10 möglich ist und mit 2.11 nix mehr geht.

Wenn du die Lösung hast, dann nenne sie mir.

Gruß und Danke vorab.


----------



## Dummy (27 Mai 2011)

Voxe schrieb:


> Was soll das denn werden, oder wie soll ich das verstehen ???
> 
> Sorry, aber ich nutze TwinCAT für die einfachen Sachen. Sollte da Intelligenz gefragt sein, mache ich das in einer Hochsprache und gebe die Daten per ADS an TwinCAT. Hat bisher immer gut funktioniert.
> 
> ...




Ist das Dein Ernst?

Ich werde mal meinen Kollegen am Montag diesen super Ansatz vorschlagen und bin gespannt was passiert!

a. Die gehen zum Chef und der unterschreibt sofort meine Kündigung
b. Sie rufen eine Arzt und führen mich mit der Zwangsjacke ab.
c. Sie lachen mich aus

Mann kann doch keine Anlage/Maschine automatisieren, indem man leichte von schwierigen Funktionen trennt und diese dann etweder in einer SPS oder einer Hochsprache programmiert. 

Wo bleibt denn da die Echtzeit?
Ist das modulare und schöne Programmierung?
Wo lernt man solche tollen Ansätze?

Ich kann nicht mehr und brüh mir noch ne Tasse Tee auf bevor ich einen Herzkasper bekomme...........................................


----------



## KGU (27 Mai 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Ich hatte an einen Beckhoff Mitarbeiter die Frage gestellt, auf welche Ziel-
> gruppe die Hochsprache in Twincat V3 sich richtet. Er sagte, das es nicht für
> die Standard Programmierer gedacht ist, als Beispiel nannte er Airbus, dort
> wurde der CNC Kern mit diesen Werkzeug entwickelt, da sie besondere Ansprüche
> ...


Keine Ahnung mit welchem Mitarbeiter Du gesprochen hast, aber die Motivation bezieht sich wirklich eher auf die Erschließung neuer Anwendungsfelder (Bildverarbeitung, Messtechnik, Prüfstandsautomatisierung, wissenschaftliche Anwendungen, Regernative Energien,...) und die sollen zum einen Bestandskunden neue Möglichkeiten eröffnen und auch sicherlich neue Kundenkreise erschließen. Darüber hinaus ist C++ in allen natur- und ingenieurwissenschaftlichen Fachrichtungen bekannt, so das wie bereits von MasterOhh sehr treffend formuliert:


MasterOhh schrieb:


> ....
> Es gibt im wissenschaftlichen Bereich hunderte Anwendungen in den man  mal etwas Hardware steuern oder einige Messreihen automatisieren möchte.  Dafür sind kleinere Industriesteuerung vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis  ideal. Diese werden dann aber von Physikern, Chemikern, Mechatronikern  etc. eingesetzt, die sicher nicht für einen kleinen Versuchsstand extra  einen Automatisierer beschäftigen wollen...


----------



## Voxe (27 Mai 2011)

bei einer Zeitungsrotationsmaschine wird das nicht klappen, ist mir klar.

Aber bei anderen Prozessen hat man die Zeit um zu kommunizieren, wenn das der Luxus ist, dann genisse ich den mal.

Gruß


----------



## bike (27 Mai 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Anscheinend haben eure Maschinen für manche Anwendungen nicht gereicht,
> deine Überheblichkeit erstaunt mich immer wieder.



Ist es überheblich zu schreiben was Fakt ist?
Ich kenne keinen Werkzeugmaschinenhersteller, der mit Beckhoff seine Maschinen ausstattet. 
Makino oder Deckel oder Heller oder Hüller-Hille verwenden diese Steuerungen nicht, warum wohl?
Welcher Hersteller liefert Maschinen mit Beckhoff an Airbus?
Die Herrn von Beckhoff können viel erzählen 


bike


----------



## bike (27 Mai 2011)

Voxe schrieb:


> bei einer Zeitungsrotationsmaschine wird das nicht klappen, ist mir klar.



Zeitungsrotationsmaschine werden seit vielen Jahren von PLC gesteuert ohne OOP und das sogar gut, wie bei Köba oder MAN.


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Mai 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Ist es überheblich zu schreiben was Fakt ist?
> Ich kenne keinen Werkzeugmaschinenhersteller, der mit Beckhoff seine Maschinen ausstattet.
> Makino oder Deckel oder Heller oder Hüller-Hille verwenden diese Steuerungen nicht, warum wohl?
> Welcher Hersteller liefert Maschinen mit Beckhoff an Airbus?
> ...



Ich komme aus der Sparte Holz und da machen es alle großen Homag, IMA,
Weeke, Koch


----------



## bike (27 Mai 2011)

Dummy schrieb:


> Wo bleibt denn da die Echtzeit?
> Ist das modulare und schöne Programmierung?
> Wo lernt man solche tollen Ansätze?



Man kann mit nahezu jeder PLC Modular und schön programmieren.
Dazu brauche ich keine OOP.
Wo lernt man die Ansätze, andere Meinungen so anzugehen?

nix für ungut


bike


----------



## KGU (27 Mai 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Man kann mit nahezu jeder PLC Modular und schön programmieren.
> Dazu brauche ich keine OOP.



Bestreitet ja keiner,aber OOP bietet einem mächtigere Werkzeuge um dies zu tun.


----------



## bike (27 Mai 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Ich komme aus der Sparte Holz und da machen es alle großen Homag, IMA,
> Weeke, Koch



Und die liefern an Airbus? 

Mir ist persönlich jede Steuerung recht, die die Aufgabe erfüllt, die erfüllt werden muss.
Mir geht nur das Getue, dass OOP das einzig Wahre und heilsbringende Programmierung der Zukunft ist auf den Senkel.
Wenn man mal um die Ecke schaut, was andere große PLC Hersteller entwickeln, dann kann es nicht sein.
Schau B&R, Rockwell, Fanuc oder Mitusbishi an.
Daher kann ich diesen Hype um Twincat3 nicht verstehen.
Und an besten ist, dass dieses Thema sehr persönlich diskutiert wird.
Es geht doch um Technik nicht um eine Weltanschung oder Religion. 


bike


----------



## Dummy (27 Mai 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Man kann mit nahezu jeder PLC Modular und schön programmieren.
> Dazu brauche ich keine OOP.
> Wo lernt man die Ansätze, andere Meinungen so anzugehen?
> 
> ...



Hast Du verstanden worum es mir ging?
Mir ging es nicht um OOP oder nicht, sondern um die sinnlose Trennung von Funktionen in PLC und nicht echtzeitfähige Anwendungen und deren Kommunikation per ADS.

Danke, dass Du mich so aus dem Zusammenhang herausgerissen zitierst.


----------



## bike (27 Mai 2011)

KGU schrieb:


> Bestreitet ja keiner,aber OOP bietet einem mächtigere Werkzeuge um dies zu tun.



Brauch ich mächtige Werkzeuge, wenn ein normales Werkzeug genügt?
Und  noch nicht für die Produktion.
Ich kann es, doch die Instandhalter in den Firmen kommen damit nicht klar.
Es wird immer wieder vergessen, dass wir Software für unsere Kunden entwickeln.
Der bezahlt diese und muss damit Geld verdienen.


bike


----------



## bike (27 Mai 2011)

Dummy schrieb:


> Hast Du verstanden worum es mir ging?
> Mir ging es nicht um OOP oder nicht, sondern um die sinnlose Trennung von Funktionen in PLC und nicht echtzeitfähige Anwendungen und deren Kommunikation per ADS.
> 
> Danke, dass Du mich so aus dem Zusammenhang herausgerissen zitierst.



Ich habe das geschrieben wie ich gelesen und verstanden habe.
Wenn du dadurch dich verunglimpft siehst, tut mir dies leid.



bike


----------



## KGU (27 Mai 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Und die liefern an Airbus?
> 
> Mir ist persönlich jede Steuerung recht, die die Aufgabe erfüllt, die erfüllt werden muss.
> Mir geht nur das Getue, dass OOP das einzig Wahre und heilsbringende Programmierung der Zukunft ist auf den Senkel.
> ...



Dieses Getuhe wird Teil der Norm. In der 3rd Edition der 61131-3 ist OOP enthalten. Im Normungsgremium sitzen u.a. Siemens, Beckhoff, 3S, Panasonic,....... und auch die Herrn von Siemens sind von den Möglichkeiten ziemlich angetan. Was die von Dir genannten Firmen angeht, so habe ich Vertreter von diesen Firmen noch in keinem Normungsgremium getroffen.


----------



## Voxe (27 Mai 2011)

Hallo bike,

schau wir sind uns da einig. Deswegen machen wir, oder ich keine Zeit kritischen Sachen, wo es Probleme geben könnte mit einer SPS. Wo die Zeit wichtig ist, da spielt eine andere Steuerung mit. Du kennst doch bestimmt auch Maschinen wo eine SPS eine Flanke nicht erkennt. Was ich aber sagen wollte, in unseren Maschinen ist eh ein PC, der einfach alles handelt. Also kann dieser irgendwelche Lapidare Dinge tun, sei es mal die Tür zu öffnen, das halt mit TwinCAT. Leider nicht mit Win7.

Gruß


----------



## bike (27 Mai 2011)

KGU schrieb:


> so habe ich Vertreten von diesen Firmen noch in keinem Normungsgremium getroffen.



Aus dem einzigen Grund, dass Normierung kein Geld verdient wird.

Im Vertrauen mir geht die Normierung auch ziemlich am Hintern vorbei.
Man sollte die Praxis anschauen und nicht Papier füllen.


bike


----------



## gloeru (27 Mai 2011)

Voxe schrieb:


> Also kann dieser irgendwelche Lapidare Dinge tun, sei es mal die Tür zu öffnen, das halt mit TwinCAT. Leider nicht mit Win7.
> Gruß



Um nochmals, wie in deinem anderen Thread zu Win7: Mit der 32bit Version von Win 7 funktioniert die Runtime von TwinCAT, zumindest bei mir seit fast einem Jahr. Ich verwende die Win7 Professional Edition, die gibts für Studenten umsonst


----------



## Voxe (27 Mai 2011)

Toll ist das Leben der Studenten,

bei industriellen oder professionellen Anwendungen, geht es darum nicht.

Die Welt, wird sich sich auf Win7 64BIT umstellen müssen, sonst MS good bye, darum ging es und wird es für mich weiter gehen. Aber ohne MS, kein TwinCAT, denke ich mal.

Gruß


----------



## gloeru (28 Mai 2011)

Lieber Voxe...

Win7 gibts ja als 32bit, und da läuft es*. (Punkt) Und bis zu dem Tag, wo du keine Win7 mehr kaufen kannst, wird mit grosser Wahrscheinlichkeit auch TwinCAT 3 auf dem Markt sein 

In diesem Sinne verstehe ich dein Problem immer noch nicht ganz, liegt vielleicht daran das ich Student bin? 

*es = TwinCAT 2.11 R2, Build 2030


----------



## trinitaucher (28 Mai 2011)

Sehr interessant, was und wie hier mit welcher teilweise großen Emotionalität diskutiert wird ... 

TwinCAT 3 ist ein völlig neues System, was nach über 10 Jahren TwinCAT 2 ablöst. Logischerweise _muss_ es da seitens Beckhoff zahlreiche Neuerungen geben. Schließlich haben die den Anspruch, mehr als nur "Standard" zu bieten. Es soll etwas bahnbrechendes sein.

Und die OOP ist nur ein Ansatz von vielen. Niemand _muss_ OO programmieren, aber jeder _kann_, wenn er denn will. Für die einen mag es Schwachsinn sein, da es nie gebraucht wurde und wohl niemand jetzt sein Konzept umstellen wird. Andere haben aber genau darauf gewartet, und sind gerade deswegen vielleicht bislang in Ihrer Hochsprachenwelt geblieben. Die können sich nun auf die echtzeitfähige SPS-Ebene begeben und den Vorteil von Standard-SPS-Hardware (aus Beckhoff Sicht) nutzen. Und genau um diesen neuen Kundenkreis wird es Beckhoff gehen. Was nutzen einem die Bestandskunden, die seit Jahren immer das gleiche in gleicher Menge kaufen ... die großen Umsatzsteigerungen kommen doch meist von Neukunden!
Und Neukunden durch Twincat 3 könnten halt alle die sein, die bisher auf ihren proprietären Systemen mit C/C++ und Matlab/Simulink rumgemacht haben.

Allein die Integration von *allen* TwinCAT-Elementen (System Manager, PLC, NC, C/C++, Simulink, Safety) in einen einzigen Editor ist doch schon ein Fortschritt. Dazu die neue Runtime mit Multicore und die Möglichkeit eigene Echtzeitmodule im TwinCAT auszuführen ....
... warten wir doch einfach mal, was kommt, und probieren das aus, anstatt im Vorfeld über Pros und Cons zu diskutieren, bevor überhaupt irgendjemand eine Demo vom TC3 selbst ausprobiert hat.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Mai 2011)

Echtzeit und Hochsprache ist nicht nur ein Thema bei Beckhoff, Siemens
kann es ja auch, in bei den RTX'en, dort wird es nur etwas anders genutzt
mit den WinAC ODK. Ich hatte das schon einmal angewendet, bei einer 
Mirkrobox wo PC104 Karten eingebunden wurden, allerdings ist die Software
von Siemens für das ODK erstellt worden.

Eine andere möglichkeit ist auf die Serielle Schnittstelle zu zugreifen die bei
den IPC dabei sind oder ein zugriff direkt auf Datein aus der RTX heraus
ohne umwege über einen CP oder HMI.

Wenn mann z.b. mal 64Bit Arithmetik auf SPS Ebene machen möchte oder
super Schnelle Regelalgoeritmen, bedient sich besser einer Hochsprache
und nutzt die Ressourcen, des Systems die eine normale SPS nicht zur
verfügung stellt.


----------



## Dummy (28 Mai 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Echtzeit und Hochsprache ist nicht nur ein Thema bei Beckhoff, Siemens
> kann es ja auch, in bei den RTX'en, dort wird es nur etwas anders genutzt
> mit den WinAC ODK. Ich hatte das schon einmal angewendet, bei einer
> Mirkrobox wo PC104 Karten eingebunden wurden, allerdings ist die Software
> ...




Hallo Helmut,

ich kenne das von Dir beschriebene System nicht.
Allerdings sind 64Bit Pperationen auch schon in TwinCAT 2 in der TCUtilities.lib vorhanden.

Was die Geschwindigkeit angeht stehen dir die Ressourcen des PC zur Verfügung.  Aus eigener Erfahrungen, kann ich sagen, dass Zykluszeiten von 1ms auch für umfangreiche Anwendugen möglich sind.
Ist das zu langsam?

Im gewissen Umfang sind auch Zykluszeiten im Mikrosekundenberich möglich. Das ist ja gerade das Tolle an der PC-Technik.
Sie ist leistungsstark und entwickelt sich schnell weiter.
Mit der schon oft beschriebenen Multicore Funktion von TwinCAT 3 werden die Möglichkeiten für noch größere Anwendung interessant, die zurzeit auf verteilte Steuerungen laufen.

Man muss die Vorteiler der PC-Technik nur sehen und sie entsprechend für die Automatisierung nutzbar machen und da ist BEckhoff vorbildlich.


Gruß

dummy


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Mai 2011)

WinAC RTX ist die Soft SPS von Siemens für die PC's.
WinAC RTX ODK ist ein Software die es ermöglicht für diese Soft SPS
SFB's in Hochsprache zu erstellen die im normalen SPS Programm
eingebunden werden.

Für den ewigen zweifler "Zweirad" hier ein paar Beispiele aus der Praxis, da
sind Anwendungen
bei, die mit keiner Standard SPS aus dem Siemens Baukasten zu lösen
sind.

Anhang anzeigen 04_WinAcOdk-Applikationen-Praxis_de.pdf


----------



## Voxe (28 Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

also, ich zweifele nicht an TwinCAT 3, ich bin vielleicht nur zu ungeduldig.

Ich hätte es aber lieber gestern schon verfügbar.

Gruß


----------



## daschris (28 Mai 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> WinAC RTX ist die Soft SPS von Siemens für die PC's.
> WinAC RTX ODK ist ein Software die es ermöglicht für diese Soft SPS
> SFB's in Hochsprache zu erstellen die im normalen SPS Programm
> eingebunden werden.



Jetzt frag ich mich aber was da dann noch der unterschied zum OOP ist? Heisst das siemens kann schon seit ?Jahren? OOP? Und keiner weiss es bzw es interessiert nur wenige??
oder was ist da dann er unterschied? Scheinbar ist es ja nicht in die toolumgebung integriert...aber ist das notwendig?


daschris


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Mai 2011)

Nur wenige setzen die PC basierende Steuerung ein und wissen auch was
damit alles möglich ist. Ein Grund ist der das Siemens es selber jahrelang 
nicht richtig beworben hat, ein andere ist das viele sagen das die PC basierenden 
Steuerungen viel zu fehlerträchtig und auf dem Standpunkt stehen das modulare
Controller ausgereift sind bzw. Ihren dienst völlig fehlerfrei tun. Aber dem ist
nicht so, Mann braucht hier nur ein wenig mitlesen oder im FAQ Bereich mal
die Betriebssytem Updates lesen und was da alles so an Bug' s behoben wurde.


----------



## Voxe (28 Mai 2011)

Helmut,

von mir die Daumen hoch*vde* für die weisen Worte.

Da erkennt man den Fachmann. Einfach nur Respekt, weil, wer lesen kann ist im Vorteil.


----------



## Dummy (28 Mai 2011)

daschris schrieb:


> Jetzt frag ich mich aber was da dann noch der unterschied zum OOP ist? Heisst das siemens kann schon seit ?Jahren? OOP? Und keiner weiss es bzw es interessiert nur wenige??
> oder was ist da dann er unterschied? Scheinbar ist es ja nicht in die toolumgebung integriert...aber ist das notwendig?
> 
> 
> daschris



Also ich denke, dass da schon noch ein großer Unterschied ist. Wenn ich es richtig Verstanden habe ist es ja nur möglich SFBs in Hochsprachen zu erstellen. Die OOP endet somit am Baustein und kann nicht im ganzen PLC Programm verwendet werden. Ausserdem sind die OOP-Erweiterungen von CoDeSys auch auf Echtzeitverarbeitung und die Bedürfnisse von PLC-Programmen ausgelegt. Es gibt ja z. B. keine Ereignisse.


----------



## Roland Wagner (3 Juni 2011)

Hi,

nachdem es in diesem Thread ja des öfteren (implizit) um die Frage ging: "Was hat OOP in der Automatisierungstechnik verloren?" möchte ich da einfach mal ein Statement abgeben:

Es ist sicher richtig, dass die 3S-Informatiker von von vornherein OOP sehr aufgeschlossen gegenüber stehen, schließlich wären Tools wie CoDeSys (oder bestimmt auch Step 7) ohne OOP gar nicht zu realisieren.

Das hat natürlich erst einmal gar nichts mit Euch Anwendungsentwicklern zu tun. Ihr seid die Profis, kennt die Maschinen und Aufgaben und braucht dafür Tools, die Euch dabei behilflich sind. Wie man aus den vielen Einträgen sehen kann, sind die Anforderungen aber durchaus unterschiedlich! Und das deckt sich auch mit dem, was wir in Gesprächen auf Messen und Veranstaltungen mit anderen Applikationsentwicklern gehört haben:
* die Einen sagen: "OOP braucht kein Automatisierer"
* und die Anderen: "Endlich kann man eine SPS vernünftig programmieren"
(Das ist jetzt natürlich ganz stark vereinfacht... Es gibt zwischen diesen zwei Gruppen natürlich einiges dazwischen). In jedem Fall gibt es von (zugegeben bei weitem nicht allen) Applikationsentwicklern eine ganz massive Forderung nach OOP.

Als Tool-Hersteller hören wir solchen Input seit vielen Jahren. Gleichzeitig sehen wir, dass OOP heute nicht nur auf (Fach-)Hochschulen gelehrt wird, sondern zunehmend auch an Techniker-Schulen. D.h. es kommt eine Generation von SPS-Programmierern, die mit diesem Art der Programmierung genauso sicher umgehen, wie andere mit AWL oder Kontaktplan. Ganz ohne Wertung!

Deswegen war es immer unser Ziel, dass CoDeSys so gut wie möglich beide Seiten abdecken kann, sprich den klassischen erfahrenen SPS-Programmierer, als auch den "jungen", der voll auf die neue Möglichkeiten "abfährt". Das unsere Informatiker dabei den neueren Methoden mehr zugetan sind, möchte ich nicht leugnen. Dennoch ziehen wir immer wieder Funktionen, Bedieneigenheiten etc. nach, die uns von den klassischen Programmierern angetragen werden.

Kurz gesagt: Soll doch jeder die Programmiermethode einsetzen, die ihm am meisten zusagt!

Ohnehin werden derzeit viele Bibliotheken mit OOP erzeugt, die dann dem Anwender eine funktionale Aufrufschnittstelle bereitstellen. So sehen wir auch die vernünftigste Verwendung von OOP: Systemprogrammierer werden mit Hilfe von OOP Bibliotheken erzeugen, auf die dann Applikateure oder Inbetriebnehmer funktional zugreifen. Letztere interessiert es dann nicht, wie diese Bibliotheken erzeugt wurden - Hauptsache die tun so, wie sie sollen!

Ob sich OOP in der Automatisierungstechnik durchsetzen wird? Das kann uns eigentlich egal sein, solange die Leute gern CoDeSys einsetzen  (obwohl wir eigentlich überzeugt davon sind). Natürlich kann ich auch den Einwand verstehen, dass die echten IEC 61131-3 Tools im Vergleich zu BigS (man spricht von 70% Marktanteil in Deutschland ) klein dastehen. Andererseits sind die verbleibenden 30% im weltweit größten Automatisierungsmarkt auch kein Pappenstil, und wenn da OOP in einigen Jahren z.B. in einem Drittel der Applikationen einzieht (ist jetzt nur eine Hypothese), dann sprechen wir auch von vielen Tausenden von Maschinen... Und das nur in Deutschland.

Wir sehen uns nicht als Missionare für OOP, sondern als Tool-Hersteller, der dem Markt das geben möchte, was zur erfolgreichen Umsetzung von Automatisierungsapplikation gefordert wird. Und da gehört OOP heute einfach dazu!


----------



## Ralle (3 Juni 2011)

@Roland

Was ich immer noch nicht so richtig verstehe: Was ist aus Sicht des SPS-Programmierers der große Unterschied? Ob ich nun eine Instanz eines FB erstelle oder ein Objekt erzeuge/ableite? Ich kann nach wie vor *noch* nicht sehen, was genau sich dann verändert und besser/einfacher wird.


----------



## bike (3 Juni 2011)

Roland Wagner schrieb:


> Ob sich OOP in der Automatisierungstechnik  durchsetzen wird? Das kann uns eigentlich egal sein, solange die Leute  gern CoDeSys einsetzen   (obwohl wir eigentlich überzeugt davon sind). Natürlich kann ich auch  den Einwand verstehen, dass die echten IEC 61131-3 Tools im Vergleich zu  BigS (man spricht von 70% Marktanteil in Deutschland ) klein  dastehen.



Ist es nicht etwas kurz gedacht nur Deutschland im Blick zu haben?
Und meine Erfahrung und Kontakte, meist außerhalb von Deutschland,  sagen mir:
IEC? warum was soll das sein?  
OOP in Maschinen? Nein Danke.




Ralle schrieb:


> @Roland
> 
> Was ich immer noch nicht so richtig verstehe: Was ist aus Sicht des SPS-Programmierers der große Unterschied? Ob ich nun eine Instanz eines FB erstelle oder ein Objekt erzeuge/ableite? Ich kann nach wie vor *noch* nicht sehen, was genau sich dann verändert und besser/einfacher wird.




So sehe ich es auch.
Doch viel gravierender ist für mich persönlich das Problem, wenn Störungen sind und im Hinterkopf das Wissen ist, dass ggF irgendetwas am Compiler mir die Produktion versaut. 



bike


----------



## Roland Wagner (3 Juni 2011)

> Ist es nicht etwas kurz gedacht nur Deutschland im Blick zu haben?


*ACK*
Was ich sagen wollte: selbst wenn es "nur" die angesprochene Menge in Deutschland wären, die OOP einsetzen, ist es schon viel Holz. Die anderen Automatisierungsmärkte kommen natürlich noch hinzu.



> Und meine Erfahrung und Kontakte, meist außerhalb von Deutschland, sagen mir:
> IEC? warum was soll das sein?
> OOP in Maschinen? Nein Danke.


Auch da gebe ich Dir Recht - die IEC ist international gesehen noch nicht so verbreitet, wie bei uns. Aber: was in Sachen Ausbildung für Deutschland gilt, ist in anderen Ländern auch nicht so falsch. Wir sind z.B. immer wieder überrascht, welch hohes Niveau in Russland herrscht.
Gleichzeitig wird es dennoch nötig sein, auch schlecht ausgebildeten Applikationsentwicklern eine Möglichkeit zur Programmierung an die Hand zu geben. An diesem Thema sind wir auch gerade dran...



> Ich kann nach wie vor *noch* nicht sehen, was genau sich dann verändert und besser/einfacher wird.


Ohne jetzt eine OOP-Schulung geben zu wollen (das können andere viel besser): es gibt natürlich schon gravierende Unterschiede zwischen dem Instanziieren eines FBs und der Verwendung von Objekten, deren Funktionalität man vererben / ableiten kann.
Ganz verkürzt gesagt: Der Programmier-Aufwand und die Fehlerquellen werden reduziert. Das kann man natürlich nicht pauschal für alle Anwendungen sagen, aber für die meisten stimmt das. Und das ist auch der Grund, warum heute praktisch 100% aller Office-Anwendungen auf OOP basieren. Da ist die Zeit der Diskussion darüber vorbei.



> Doch viel gravierender ist für mich persönlich das Problem, wenn Störungen sind und im Hinterkopf das Wissen ist, dass ggF irgendetwas am Compiler mir die Produktion versaut.


Ja, auch das verstehe ich vollkommen. Aber: Diese Gefahr besteht doch jetzt schon, egal ob man mit Step 7, CoDeSys, in C (mit einem MS/KEIL/IAR etc. Compiler) oder was weiß ich für einem Tool arbeitet...
Bestimmt ist die Skepsis größer (und vielleicht auch berechtigter), wenn man kaum mehr durchblicken kann, wie der Compiler den Code erzeugt. Die Abhängigkeit davon ist doch die gleiche. Oder programmiert Ihr Eure CPU noch binär? Siehe auch http://www.staenzler.ch/sub/witze/bilder/Images/RealProgrammers.jpg 

Und wie gesagt: Man muss OOP ja auch nicht selbst aktiv einsetzen. Wenn ich einen Baustein aufrufe, der mir von einer Bibliothek zur Verfügung gestellt wurde, dann interessiert mich das nicht, wie der erstellt wurde. Alles was ich will, ist die versprochene Funktion zu nutzen...


----------



## Cassandra (8 Juli 2011)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> ... warten wir doch einfach mal, was kommt, und probieren das aus, anstatt im Vorfeld über Pros und Cons zu diskutieren, bevor überhaupt irgendjemand eine Demo vom TC3 selbst ausprobiert hat.



So she ich das auch. Ich wollte nicht über ungelegte Eier reden. Meine Hoffnung war, dass ein Huhn etwas schneller war und uns die erste Erfahrung schildern könnte... 

LG Cassandra


----------



## Voxe (8 Juli 2011)

Hallo Cassandra,

das Huhn ist nicht schneller wie die Eier, der Hans zeigt es.

Wir werden alle warten, und dann schnell umstellen.

Gruß


----------



## Cassandra (31 Dezember 2011)

*Hat das Huhn Verstopfung?*

Hallo, 

 seit der Messe ist es so verdächtig ruhig um TwinCAT-3.
Es ist überhaupt keine Ankündigung mit Termin zu finden.

 Weiß jemand was konkreteres?

 Ich warte gerne, wenn dann alles auf Anhieb funktioniert!
 Die aktuelle Version ist schließlich sehr zuverlässig
 und die wenigen Fallstricke sind inzwischen alle bekannt. 

 LG Cassandra


----------



## KGU (31 Dezember 2011)

TwinCAT3 ist seit der letzten Messe ein "Release to Manufacturing". Mit anderen Worte es wurde an die Produktion gegeben und nun werden Image für die verschiedenen Zielsysteme erstellt. Man kann es bereits bestellen, die Bestellnummern dafür existieren... Ab Ende Januar werden die DVD's verschickt.


----------



## gloeru (31 Dezember 2011)

Nun, stand mitte Dezember wusste Beckhoff Schweiz noch nicht mal die Preise 
Meine letzten Infos sind, dass das Produkt zwar released ist, aber noch nicht ausgeliefert wird. Zudem wird die Einbindung von Matlab frühstens ab Mai 2012 (d.h. Ende 2012 ) funktionieren...

Bin gespannt, wann ich TC3 wirklich lauffähig auf meinem PC habe  - Prognose wage ich keine!

P.S. Habe übrigens gerade gesehen, dass der Interessante BC9191 ins 2Q 2012 geschoben wurde, wo es doch im Sommer noch hiess, der werde auf der SPS/PCS... freigegeben...


----------



## KGU (31 Dezember 2011)

gloeru schrieb:


> Zudem wird die Einbindung von Matlab frühstens ab Mai 2012 (d.h. Ende 2012 ) funktionieren...


Die Matlab-Einbindung ist breits fertig. Ohne ein Releastes Produkt wäre Beckhoff auch nicht Mathworks Product-Partner geworden. Vorraussetung dafür sind unter anderen der Release-Status und der Nachweis von Referenz-Kunden, die das Produkt erfolgreich eingesetzt haben (und bei diesen Kunden wird von Mathworks aus direkt nachgefragt!)
hier die Seite von Mathworks: http://www.mathworks.de/products/connections/product_detail/product_60959.html

Was die Schweiz angeht weiß ich es nicht. In Deutschland existieren Preise.


----------



## KGU (15 März 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

für interessierte und um diesen Tread mal zu einem Ende zu bringen:
http://www.beckhoff.de/german/twincat/twincat-3-engineering.htm?id=1905053018898492
http://twincat3.infosys.beckhoff.com/content/1033/tcinfosys3/html/tc3_welcome.htm?id=3


----------



## Cassandra (28 Dezember 2012)

Hallo Ihr, 

 mal angenommen, ich habe nicht etwas ganz relevantes übersehen, dann sind die Fragen von meinem ersten Post,  nach über 100 Antworten, immer noch nicht wirklich beantwortet... 



Cassandra schrieb:


> Gibt es bereits Erfahrungen mit einer Beta-Versionen von TwinCAT-3?
> Wie stark leidet die Performance unter den vielen Erweiterungen?
> Können alte Projekt mit TwinCAT-3 gewartet werden, oder ist dann parallel TwinCAT-2 notwendig?
> Ist TwinCAT-3 auch binnen 5 Minuten installiert?
> ...


 Kann inzwischen jemand was genaueres berichten?

LG Cassandra


----------



## KGU (28 Dezember 2012)

Cassandra schrieb:


> Wie stark leidet die Performance unter den vielen Erweiterungen?
> Können alte Projekt mit TwinCAT-3 gewartet werden, oder ist dann parallel TwinCAT-2 notwendig?
> Ist TwinCAT-3 auch binnen 5 Minuten installiert?
> Ist für TwinCAT-3 eine neue Hardware notwendig?
> ...


zu 1) Welche Performance meinst du? 
Die Engineering Umgebung? Tc3 ist in das Visual Studio integriert, also sind die Hardwareanforderungen die selben wie für das VS2010. Man braucht also einen Programmier-PC mit min. 2GB RAM damit man flüssig arbeiten kann.
Falls Du die Laufzeit meintest - diese wurde in vielen Hinsichten optimiert und ist performanter als die von Tc2.
Zu 2) Alte Projekte können in TwinCAT3 importiert und dann damit weitergearbeitet werden. Möchte man diese auf eine TwinCAT2 Steuerung spielen, dann benötigt man allerdings weiterhin TwinCAT2. Beide Engineering Tools (die von Tc2 und Tc3) können aber parallel installiert sein und auch parallel laufen. Möchte man auch die Laufzeit umschalten, gibt es dafür ein Tool, welches in der Installation bereits dabei ist. Damit kann man zwischen beiden Laufzeiten hin- und herschalten.
Zu 3) Wenn Du auf deinem PC bereits ein Visual Studio oder die Visual Studio Shell drauf hast, schaffst Du die Installation in 5 Minuten. Wenn nicht, dann muss die Visual Studio Shell und falls nicht vorhanden auch das .NET-Framework 4 installiert werden. Das kann dann länger als 5 min dauern .
Zu 4) für die Laufzeit stehen im Moment alle Zielsysteme mit x86 Architekturen zur Verfügung. x64 kommt mit 3.1, welches zur HMI 2013 released wird.
zu 5) die Target Visu wurde überarbeitet und kommt auch mit der 3.1


----------



## Cassandra (28 Dezember 2012)

Hallo KGU,

Wow, das ging schnell und ist sehr informativ.  
Ein paar Kleinigkeiten muss ich dennoch nachhaken:

zu 1) Ist die Engineering Umgebung viel träger als bei TinCAT2?
.......        Schon fast so wie S7? 
Zu 4) Bedeutet das, dass selbst neue CPU's mit ARM-Prozessor (CX9020...) künftig nicht für TwinCAT-3 vorgesehen sind?
zu 5) Ist  TwinCAT-3 aktuell komplett ohne Target Visu, oder nur noch nicht mit der verbesserten Version?

LG Cassandra


----------



## KGU (29 Dezember 2012)

Cassandra schrieb:


> Hallo KGU,
> 
> Wow, das ging schnell und ist sehr informativ.
> Ein paar Kleinigkeiten muss ich dennoch nachhaken:
> ...



Hallo Cassandra,

zu 1) nein, ist es nicht! Mit einem Rechner mit 2GB RAM kann man damit sehr flüssig arbeiten.
Zu 4) TwinCAT3.0 ist Stand heute beschränkt auf die OS WindowsXP/ Windows Embedded Standard/ Windows7 ... Diese Betriebssysteme stehen aber nicht für ARM-Prozessoren zur Verfügung. ARM-Architekturen werden nur unterstützt von CE oder auch später von Windows 8 emedded (ist aber noch nicht released). Die Unterstützung von CE kommt auch mit der 3.1 allerdings erstmal auch nur für x86 Architekuren. Der Rest folgt im Laufe des nächsten Jahres. Auf den letzten beiden Messen (HMI und SPS 2012) wurde auch bereits TwinCAT3 für ein CE-Target gezeigt.
zu 5) TwinCAT3.0 ist komplett ohne Target Visu. Die kommt wie gesagt mit der 3.1. Das Beta-Programm für die 3.1 läuft auch schon. Release wie gesagt zur HMI 2013.

Gruß
KGU


----------



## Interface (3 Januar 2013)

KGU schrieb:


> Hallo Cassandra,
> zu 5) TwinCAT3.0 ist komplett ohne Target Visu. Die kommt wie gesagt mit der 3.1. Das Beta-Programm für die 3.1 läuft auch schon. Release wie gesagt zur HMI 2013.


Man kann aber schon Visu-Bilder erstellen und diese auf dem Entwicklungsrechner bedienen während man eingeloggt ist. Also eine Art Diagnose-Visu, damit man nicht manuell lauter Variablen forcen/schreiben muss beim Testen, siehe auch
http://twincat3.infosys.beckhoff.co...ion_running_in_programming_system.htm&id=3070


----------



## lilli (13 Mai 2013)

Jetzt kommt TwinCAT-3 doch noch... 

http://www.beckhoff.com/default.asp?support/webinars.htm



> Mit den Beckhoff Webinaren bieten wir Kunden und Interessenten die Möglichkeit, an online-basierten Vorträgen zu Produkten und Technologien in kompakter und besonders effizienter Form teilzunehmen. Dieses neue Beckhoff Online-Schulungskonzept wird ausschließlich von kompetenten Spezialisten geleitet und ermöglicht dank direkter Kommunikation zwischen Teilnehmer und Referent einen optimalen Wissenstransfer. Die Webinare sind zeitlich auf etwa 30 Minuten begrenzt.
> 
> Registrieren Sie sich jetzt!
> Termin 	Thema
> ...


----------

